# NFL 2020



## Captainron (Apr 23, 2020)

New draft means a new year and I’m looking forward to seeing how things pan out.

Hoping that the Seahawks can get a few decent picks to get the defence bolstered. Edge/DE would be great

Looks like Joe Burrow will be the number 1 pick for sure by Cincinnati but Washington getting Chase Young is the pick of round 1 to me.

What are you hoping for in this draft and for the season?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 24, 2020)

First 3 picks were expected and then the Giants got involved


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 24, 2020)

I stayed up until the Bucs took a tackle as expected at 13 but seeing a whole bunch of friends of mine on the Buc fan board behind Roger Goodell was a major highlight especially as I was on-line with two of them at the time.


----------



## Big_G (Apr 24, 2020)

It was as if Al Davis was still with us, and in the Raiders "War Room"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 24, 2020)

The NFL draft is way too long.  If I wanted to watch a ton of picks in three hours, I would just watch Jameis Winston play QB for the Bucs.


----------



## DanFST (Apr 24, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The NFL draft is way too long.  If I wanted to watch a ton of picks in three hours, I would just watch Jameis Winston play QB for the Bucs.
		
Click to expand...

Leave Baker Jameis out of this, he's already dead.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 4, 2020)

Don Shula RIP.   I never got to speak to the great man in person -  the greatest coach who never cheated.


----------



## spongebob59 (May 4, 2020)

All the UK games have bben caned, hardly surprising.


----------



## Captainron (May 4, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Don Shula RIP.   I never got to speak to the great man in person -  the greatest coach who never cheated.
		
Click to expand...

Only coach to ever go unbeaten during a full season.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 4, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Don Shula RIP.   I never got to speak to the great man in person -  the greatest coach who never cheated.
		
Click to expand...

I remember dining in Shula's Steakhouse in Baltimore about 14 years ago having been to the American Sports Museum set in the home of the (then) Colts.

When I first started watching the NFL on TV Don Shula was a  force at the Dolphins and the sort of character that got me hooked. 

RIP


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 6, 2020)

The Don Shula Timeline program produced by NFL Films can be found on YouTube - it is a great watch


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 6, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Only coach to ever go unbeaten during a full season.
		
Click to expand...

Not actually true - the 1934 and 1942 Chicago Bears, coached by George Halas also went undefeated.   Shula's Dolphins were the only ones to do it in the Super Bowl era.   Shula of course broke Halas' win record of 324 when Miami won in Philadelphia.


----------



## Captainron (May 6, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Not actually true - the 1934 and 1942 Chicago Bears, coached by George Halas also went undefeated.   Shula's Dolphins were the only ones to do it in the Super Bowl era.   Shula of course broke Halas' win record of 324 when Miami won in Philadelphia.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t know that. 
All we really hear about now is the Super Bowl era and everything before that feels like it didn’t really count.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 6, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Didn’t know that.
All we really hear about now is the Super Bowl era and everything before that feels like it didn’t really count.
		
Click to expand...

Rather like football in this country. 

Didn't exist prior to 1992.


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2020)

Watched an interesting short documentary about Eli Manning/Phil Rivers draft and trade. Never actually knew that had happened. Just adds to my further dislike of Eli 😂


----------



## banjofred (May 6, 2020)

NFL has it's place....being from Washington state (not the other washington) I kind of root for the Seahawks...just because. But....like a lot of people. Football?? Really? Should be called something like Gladiator rugby.......or how to destroy your knees.....


----------



## slowhand (May 6, 2020)

Quite happy with the Redskins draft. Chase Young was no suprise, and if he can behave himself and keep off the happy pills the Saadiq Chalrles could be a gret replacement for Trent Willimas in a couple of years


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 6, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Watched an interesting short documentary about Eli Manning/Phil Rivers draft and trade. Never actually knew that had happened. Just adds to my further dislike of Eli 😂
		
Click to expand...

If you go on YouTube, the full story of the 2004 draft is there "Caught in the draft" - very well put together piece.   Eli and his old man Archie are a real pair of characters.


----------



## Wolf (May 6, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			If you go on YouTube, the full story of the 2004 draft is there "Caught in the draft" - very well put together piece.   Eli and his old man Archie are a real pair of characters.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers PS, I'll give that a watch tomorrow.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 15, 2020)

During the Coronavirus pandemic, remember DO NOT grab another person's facemask.    It's a 15 yard penalty and an automatic 1st down.


----------



## Captainron (May 15, 2020)

Seems that two players are being charged with armed robbery 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52675230


----------



## DanFST (May 15, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			During the Coronavirus pandemic, remember DO NOT grab another person's facemask.    It's a 15 yard penalty and an automatic 1st down.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 15, 2020)

But that is George Kittle - his facemask is about three feet away from his brain so it should not have counted


----------



## slowhand (May 15, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Seems that two players are being charged with armed robbery

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52675230

Click to expand...

Yep. One is a cornerback we’ve just traded to Seattle, because he’s a kn0b, and our new head coach won’t stand for these antics


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 29, 2020)

Cam Newton off to the Pats, worth watching for his after march apparell alone


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2020)

Doesn’t Newton have an extremely high opinion of himself? Let’s see how Bellechick goes with that.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 1, 2020)

There was a good reason why Scam Newton went unsigned until June -  he is an absolute pain-in-the-ass in the locker room.    Not quite as bad as Kaepernick but close.
Then you throw in his recent injury issues and lack of performance the past couple of years and this is why he went unsigned.
The Cheatriots were left desperate for anyone to play behind center as they have a totally inexperienced Jarrett Stidham or a way-over-the-hill Brian Hoyer.
But Newton and Belicheat - a match made in heaven for the other 31 NFL teams and the Boston media.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			There was a good reason why Scam Newton went unsigned until June -  he is an absolute pain-in-the-ass in the locker room.    Not quite as bad as Kaepernick but close.
Then you throw in his recent injury issues and lack of performance the past couple of years and this is why he went unsigned.
The Cheatriots were left desperate for anyone to play behind center as they have a totally inexperienced Jarrett Stidham or a way-over-the-hill Brian Hoyer.
But Newton and Belicheat - a match made in heaven for the other 31 NFL teams and the Boston media.
		
Click to expand...

Watched Pro Football Talk when Sims was putting up his top 40 QB’s in the league right now and he was ranked 10th. An obvious but flawed talent. With the right coaching and team mates (ones with a regular winning mentality) he might just surprise a few people. If he doesn’t change his attitude then he just won’t get the reps and he will be traded out. 
He might actually add a bit to the OL as he is more of a dual threat than Brady. 
Interesting times at the Pats.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 1, 2020)

Was that Phil Simms or his son Chris?    I was at the game in 2006 when Chris got seriously hurt and it ruined his career.  He's become a decent analyst in recent years.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Was that Phil Simms or his son Chris?    I was at the game in 2006 when Chris got seriously hurt and it ruined his career.  He's become a decent analyst in recent years.
		
Click to expand...

Chris. Him and Mike Florio do a 1 1/2 hour show each weekday.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 1, 2020)

Wonder if this will spread to the NFL too 😲

Group started by Exeter Chiefs supporters petition for club to drop 'racist Native American branding' | @bencoles_ https://t.co/03CrtI0hfX


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 1, 2020)

That is already happening about the Redskins.   I wrote a satirical piece in the mid 1990s for Extra Point about the Pope complaining about use of the name Cardinals and a bunch of tigers in the jungle being embarrassed to be associated with the Bengals on how bad they were.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 7, 2020)

Patrick Mahomes has just been signed to a 10 year contract extension for which he will earn $503 Million!! That’s a fudge ton of money. 

Wow


----------



## DanFST (Jul 7, 2020)

Good for him, it must be back loaded so the Chiefs can still pay others until year 6 onwards.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jul 7, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Chris. Him and Mike Florio do a 1 1/2 hour show each weekday.
		
Click to expand...

It's a great show too.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jul 7, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Patrick Mahomes has just been signed to a 10 year contract extension for which he will earn $503 Million!! That’s a fudge ton of money.

Wow
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully that causes big salary cap issues for them. F**k the Chiefs.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 13, 2020)

The Washington Redskins are changing their name.

Official announcement made following several retailers removing their merchandise from stores and ESPN refusing to show their badge as it depicts a Native American man. 

So a new name is required?

Washington Swampers?
Washington Humids?
Washington Backhanders?
Washington Red Button On My Deskers?

Probably end up being something really really beige though


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 13, 2020)

Captainron said:



			The Washington Redskins are changing their name.

Official announcement made following several retailers removing their merchandise from stores and ESPN refusing to show their badge as it depicts a Native American man.

So a new name is required?

Washington Swampers?
Washington Humids?
Washington Backhanders?
Washington Red Button On My Deskers?

Probably end up being something really really beige though
		
Click to expand...

As a Redskins fan.. Wait...

As a fan of the NFL team from just outside Washington, I don't know what to make of this. Clearly the name is a racial slur. Clearly it's not great. But also clearly the board etc are only doing it because of the pressure from advertisers and sponsors and *their* support of the BLM movement, not through the wishes and actions of the board alone. It'll be interesting to see if anyone goes after the Chiefs to change their name once we've completed our change.

I did read one article which basically suggested this was also an opportunity to essentially build a new franchise, without changing location etc. and the whole rebrand would have likely been part of that should we ever have moved anyway, so who knows? I do question those mad 'supporters' who are stating their support for the football team has now ended because the name has changed. They're still gonna be (largely) the same players who have been very poor the last few seasons, playing in the same venue, in burgundy and gold. Absolutely bizarre.

Onwards and upwards (it's literally the only way)... HTT*

*Last letter TBC on announcement of new name.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 13, 2020)

WASHINGTON SENTINELS!!!
Then they can bring back Keanu Reeves to play Shane Falco and sell replicas of his No.16 shirt.

OK if you've never seen The Replacements, this isn't going to make a lot of sense.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			WASHINGTON SENTINELS!!!
Then they can bring back Keanu Reeves to play Shane Falco and sell replicas of his No.16 shirt.

OK if you've never seen The Replacements, this isn't going to make a lot of sense.
		
Click to expand...

That would be immense


----------



## Captainron (Aug 18, 2020)

See that the Seahawks have cut a player for trying to sneak a female friend into training camp. What a moron


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 6, 2020)

This time next week should be tucking into some.games.😁


----------



## Captainron (Sep 10, 2020)

It’s so nearly go time.......

Super start to the season with the 2 young guns at QB who signed the big money deals.

Without the full crowd it will be interesting to hear some of the audibles.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 13, 2020)

First full Sunday of the season and I’m looking forward to being on the couch for a few hours.  

I think Dak is over rated and hope the Cowboys get smashed by the Rams (even though I like any of Seattle’s divisional rivals to get beaten) just because they’re the Cowboys.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 13, 2020)

Cam Newton looks a good fit so far. First time they have had a dual threat QB in 20 odd years


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 13, 2020)

17-0 down and come out 27-17 winners?! What's going on in Washington!? Awesome stuff! 8 sacks on Wentz too. Great start to the season. On the road in Arizona next week. Bring it on!


----------



## User62651 (Sep 14, 2020)

Tampa Bay losing unsurprisingly at NO, however TB looked ok with Brady at QB apart from the interceptions - receiver play issues rather than QB errors?

https://www.nfl.com/videos/buccaneers-vs-saints-highlights-week-1


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 14, 2020)

Watched the Panthers LV games, Jacobs looks the real deal at RB.
Strange 4th down call from the Panthers, but I'll take the win.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 14, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Tampa Bay losing unsurprisingly at NO, however TB looked ok with Brady at QB apart from the interceptions - receiver play issues rather than QB errors?

https://www.nfl.com/videos/buccaneers-vs-saints-highlights-week-1

Click to expand...

The problem was the receivers not breaking the coverage at the line and the likes of Gronk and Brate at TE looking very poor.  There were special teams and defensive misuces at times that added up to 14 points.  Brady was nothing more than OK - the first pick was Mike Evans not running the route out, the second one was just a terrible out pass and an easy pick six.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 14, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Cam Newton looks a good fit so far. First time they have had a dual threat QB in 20 odd years 

Click to expand...

Did I not see Brady run the ball in for a Tampa TD last night?😉. Ok it was from about 2 yards but it was still a surprise.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 14, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Did I not see Brady run the ball in for a Tampa TD last night?😉. Ok it was from about 2 yards but it was still a surprise.
		
Click to expand...

It was an audible call.  They came to the line in 11 personnel with a pass play called but the Saints left a gap in their front alignment with no-one over the center.  Brady and his center Ryan Jensen have a set play in that situation as many QBs do where Jensen snaps the ball and just ploughs forward to one side or the other.  Brady then shoots the gap behind him.  It gains nothing more than a couple of yards but that was enough.    A friend of mine, Doug Williams, used to run the same play with the Bucs back in the late 70s/early 80s with Steve Wilson as his center.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 16, 2020)

Just been on another NFLPA call with former NFL players.    Since the last one six months ago, we lost three members of the Tampa chapter.   All were well-known former Buc players.  That is what really brings home so many of the health issues that the players from the 70s and 80s now suffer and how little the NFL does now to support them medically and financially.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just been on another NFLPA call with former NFL players.    Since the last one six months ago, we lost three members of the Tampa chapter.   All were well-known former Buc players.  That is what really brings home so many of the health issues that the players from the 70s and 80s now suffer and how little the NFL does now to support them medically and financially.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not a bit like boxing - you know the risks and you take your chances for the financial rewards? I remember Olympic sprinter guys like Ron Brown/Sam Graddy/Ronaldo Nehemiah giving up a good career in athletics because the NFL was just too lucrative even way back. Sportsmen chase the money. Should NFL be paying/supporting now when they paid a lot back in the day? I doubt awareness of concussion and associated repeat head impact brain damage was as known about as it is now.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 16, 2020)

The problem with these guys is that the injury issues were not known in those days.  I have provided film footage of players being obviously concussed and then going back into games.
The NFL has and will do anything to avoid paying out in these cases - their philosophy is sadly the longer they leave it, the more players will have died and hence the liability is less. 
I have no sympathy with players who threw their money away on cars and luxuries etc but when you see the physical and mental impact on other people, then it really hits home.
My former radio show co-host in Tampa is now pretty much mentally gone through dementia caused on by concussions - he is 63 now and his health-care costs are huge annually.


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 17, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just been on another NFLPA call with former NFL players.    Since the last one six months ago, we lost three members of the Tampa chapter.   All were well-known former Buc players.  That is what really brings home so many of the health issues that the players from the 70s and 80s now suffer and how little the NFL does now to support them medically and financially.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see that Shark - who has passed away?  I know that a couple of the older Fins have gone recently as well. Read a very sad SI (I think) story, where they interviewed the wives of a couple of 70's NFL players - just the parts where they said that they had lost the man they married was sad enough. As you said, they also said the same about the struggle to get the NFL to help.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 17, 2020)

Great Bucs LB named David Lewis.  I had gotten to know him at a reunion of the 79 Bucs a few years ago and did some highlight clips of his career.  I had a former Dolphin, Geno Atkins, giving me a hard time the other night for only doing clips for Bucs players and none for him     All good humoured though.


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 18, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Great Bucs LB named David Lewis.  I had gotten to know him at a reunion of the 79 Bucs a few years ago and did some highlight clips of his career.  I had a former Dolphin, Geno Atkins, giving me a hard time the other night for only doing clips for Bucs players and none for him     All good humoured though.
		
Click to expand...

Not that old either
I wager as a former safety, Gene was known for trash talking


----------



## Captainron (Sep 20, 2020)

Cowboys looking like another loss. Vikings also 0 and 2!
Tight finish in Chicago


----------



## Piece (Sep 20, 2020)

Captainron said:



*Cowboys looking like another loss.* Vikings also 0 and 2!
Tight finish in Chicago
		
Click to expand...

Not in my living room! Woohoo! Go CowGirls


----------



## Captainron (Sep 20, 2020)

Piece said:



			Not in my living room! Woohoo! Go CowGirls 

Click to expand...

Falcons are rubbish though and they can choke on air. 

Still think Dak is well over rated


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 21, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The problem with these guys is that the injury issues were not known in those days.  I have provided film footage of players being obviously concussed and then going back into games.
The NFL has and will do anything to avoid paying out in these cases - their philosophy is sadly the longer they leave it, the more players will have died and hence the liability is less.
I have no sympathy with players who threw their money away on cars and luxuries etc but when you see the physical and mental impact on other people, then it really hits home.
My former radio show co-host in Tampa is now pretty much mentally gone through dementia caused on by concussions - he is 63 now and his health-care costs are huge annually.
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong but am sure I saw a programme a few years back where John Madden said “ there’s a differance between a player who is injured and who is hurt, a player who is injured cannot return to the field of play, where as if your hurt, run it off”. He went onto say that if his medical team said X player is injured he never went back on the field. 
I think the problem with concussed players is that it was not fully understood back in the day. Or was it? Contact sports like rugby now have a very different view of concussion today to what they had a decade ago.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 21, 2020)

Very true Tashy.  But the way the NFL just refuses to take any real kind of responsibility for these players' welfare now is disgusting.    And unfortunately I see it all too often at first hand.


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 22, 2020)

Wasn't expecting that, could.this be the last season for Brees ?
Will.catch the highlights later.


----------



## Big_G (Sep 22, 2020)

Stayed up as late as possible this morning, nearly went to bed after 1st quarter, Raiders and especially Carr were shocking

After that Carr when back to his "dink & dunk" comfort blanket, Waller what a beast, got to be one of the elite TE in the NFL now

"Vegas Baby"


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Very true Tashy.  But the way the NFL just refuses to take any real kind of responsibility for these players' welfare now is disgusting.    And unfortunately I see it all too often at first hand.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you've seen Concussion Sharkie. To me it was a very informative and revealing film. And sad.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes two of my friends were featured in it.   There was a fair bit that got cut from that film on legal advice unfortunately.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 25, 2020)

RANDOM NFL IRRITATIONS  - Combining an idea from this forum for a column I wrote this week

Although there are many great things about football, there are always enough others that cause irritation or frustration.   I guess that is what social media is for.

Defensive players running the length of the field to pose for a group picture after an interception.   Just why?    Act like you have been there   before.  Remember the Super Bowl when the 49ers defense went the length of the field to pose in the endzone after a stop early in the   fourth quarter?  How did that work out guys? 

Female sideline TV reporters - why always female and what do they honestly add to the coverage?   It is sexist eye candy.  Provide the   injury updates and save the money on hairstyles and make-up. 

The NFL scheduling of Sunday games - why 10 early games and two late ones?    Why not share them around? 

Color rush uniforms - they mostly look terrible and deserve to be binned along with Thursday night football when they normally appear.   The Falcons’ new uniforms can be placed in the same trash can as the Bucs’  most recent ones although Atlanta’s jerseys do seemingly have a problem with getting too close to a ball during onside kicks. 

Fans who complain and bitch about “every” call going against their team.  No they do not.  

Anyone who complains about the Michaels-Collingsworth or Buck-Aikman commentary crews - they are light years ahead of everyone else.    And only marginally behind Tony Romo. 

NFL pre-game shows.   Who cares who is predicting what score?  No-one ever remembers and none of them ever truly go out on a limb and predict a one-sided result.   The features are either on Dallas, about   Dallas or involving Dallas.   Terry Bradshaw needs to be sent to the same retirement home as the Corpse of Dick Stockton and why someone with a track record as appalling as Michael Irvin has is given a national   audience is totally beyond me.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 27, 2020)

DK Metcalfe you absolute bone head!!

Finish the play!!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 27, 2020)

I’ve just been reading up on that Aldon Smith. He’s a bit of a character isn’t he! Not played an nfl game since 2015 until this season, commentator remarked it was because of legal issues 😆


----------



## Captainron (Sep 28, 2020)

Bloody Hell!! Seattle are playing so badly. Defence is flimsy as Man City today...


----------



## Captainron (Sep 28, 2020)

Massive game tonight. I think the chiefs should have enough to beat the Ravens. Hope all the QB hype is warranted and the game is a gunslingers paradise


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 29, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Massive game tonight. I think the chiefs should have enough to beat the Ravens. Hope all the QB hype is warranted and the game is a gunslingers paradise
		
Click to expand...

Jackson totally shut down by the Chiefs D.

Mahomes fastest to 10K passing yards.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 29, 2020)

The Chiefs are just a machine!! They have such strength and talent on both sides of the ball.  The Ravens defence isn't where it needs to be to win the Superbowl (nor is Seattle, Buffalo or Green Bay's) so I think that Kansas City must be confident about a repeat this year. 

Injuries though across the board for so many teams. Practice squad rookies are getting game time so early. Guess that some of those who were waived earlier on must be sitting looking at their phones in anticipation.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 29, 2020)

Every NFL team is carrying an extended practice squad this season up from the previous 7 to 16.  So players familiar with their team's playbooks can fit straight in rather than bring someone in off the street.  In addition, teams can make two temporary promotions each week to the active roster.  Any player on a practice squad can be claimed by another team and put straight on to their active roster.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 29, 2020)

Another random NFL irritation.     It's DEFENSE not defence and SUPER BOWL not one word.   Pet peeve of one of my editors in the States too.


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 29, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Another random NFL irritation.     It's DEFENSE not defence and SUPER BOWL not one word.   Pet peeve of one of my editors in the States too.
		
Click to expand...

*Can you make a sentence containing the words defense, defeat and detail?*
When a horse jumps over defense, defeat goes before detail


----------



## GB72 (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks like even by our standards this is going to be a bad year for the Vikings.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 5, 2020)

I have no idea how the Bucs are 3-1 with Brady at QB.   He had 369 yards and five scores yesterday but was terrible.  His receivers are bailing him out big-time and his arm strength is going down weekly.  The pick six he threw was truly Winston-esque.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 5, 2020)

Still could be a Cowboys fan ….. bwahahahahahaha…..


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 5, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Still could be a Cowboys fan ….. bwahahahahahaha…..
		
Click to expand...

Could be worse... Could be Washington fan! 😂😒


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 5, 2020)

Correct, at least the Cowboys have a nickname.    Saw a post the other day that thought The Clapper was still coaching the Cowboys underneath the mask that people thought was Mike McCarthy.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Still could be a Cowboys fan ….. bwahahahahahaha…..
		
Click to expand...



Giving up 49pts to the Browns. 

Only consolation is the "strength" of the NFC East.


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 6, 2020)

Piece said:





Giving up 49pts to the Browns. 

*Only consolation is the "strength" of the NFC East*. 

Click to expand...

Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 11, 2020)

Wow raiders 😁


----------



## Captainron (Oct 11, 2020)

Good to see the Chiefs get beaten by the Raiders.

Now hopefully Old Man Rivers has a shocker. One of my least favourite overrated players of all time. Want Miles Garrett to use him as a tackling bag...

Then the Seahawks keep the streak against the Vikings going.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 11, 2020)

That was nasty, why did they show it again? 🤢

Oh, an Big Ben going 4&0 👍🏻


----------



## Captainron (Oct 12, 2020)

Rivers is absolute guff!


----------



## Piece (Oct 12, 2020)

Dak. 🙈


----------



## DanFST (Oct 12, 2020)

Poor Dak.


----------



## Big_G (Oct 12, 2020)

What a performance from the raiders last night, let's hope it's not another false dawn and they can build on that result


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 12, 2020)

Only just catching up with Week 5 as the Bucs played Thursday night and I was more focused on the baseball without knowing any of the scores.   Sorry Dak but you're a Cowboy so I hope you get well for next year and Jerry Jones spends the rest of the year creaking his surgically-altered face and pretending he knows what he is doing behind the scenes.  The Raiders win was an "Any Given Sunday" success and the Niners looked truly terrible losing to Fitzmagic and the Fins.    

But the covid positives are beginning to play havoc with the schedule with multiple changes being made to accommodate the Pats, Titans, Bills and Broncos right now.   The NFL is planning for an emergency Week 18 to deal with any one-off games that need to be postponed and moving the playoffs back.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Only just catching up with Week 5 as the Bucs played Thursday night and I was more focused on the baseball without knowing any of the scores.   Sorry Dak but you're a Cowboy so I hope you get well for next year and Jerry Jones spends the rest of the year creaking his surgically-altered face and pretending he knows what he is doing behind the scenes.  The Raiders win was an "Any Given Sunday" success and the Niners looked truly terrible losing to Fitzmagic and the Fins.   

But the covid positives are beginning to play havoc with the schedule with multiple changes being made to accommodate the Pats, Titans, Bills and Broncos right now.   The NFL is planning for an emergency Week 18 to deal with any one-off games that need to be postponed and moving the playoffs back.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t see how extending the season is a bad thing really. I’d have 2 bye weeks in the regular season to allow a bit more recovery time for players. Always seems such a long time between the Super Bowl and the draft. Having an 18/19 week season wouldn’t be such a bad thing in my eyes. Playoffs should stay as they were though and not have these extra wildcards.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 12, 2020)

Seahawks go 5 and 0 without a defense! Unbelievable how We can just outscore the opposition but it can’t last can it???

Also got lucky with Cook getting injured and the Vikings going away from the run game for a few possessions. 

Getting some great defensive players should be a simple sell for Pete Carrol though “come to Seattle and you have a shot at a Super Bowl. Sign here please.....”


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 12, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Getting some great defensive players should be a simple sell for Pete Carrol though “come to Seattle and you have a shot at a Super Bowl. Sign here please.....”
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately NFL free agency does not work like that.   Players want to get paid first, paid second, paid third, paid fourth etc ...    the philosophy is "MEAT" - Maximise earnings all times.

The best example of that was the 2000 Baltimore Ravens, one of the best defenses in NFL history.  GM Ozzie Newsome approached a player on that defense and asked him to restructure his contract so they could afford a defensive replacement they needed.  He was told pretty much screw that, I've won a Super Bowl - now I want to get paid.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Unfortunately NFL free agency does not work like that.   Players want to get paid first, paid second, paid third, paid fourth etc ...    the philosophy is "MEAT" - Maximise earnings all times.

The best example of that was the 2000 Baltimore Ravens, one of the best defenses in NFL history.  GM Ozzie Newsome approached a player on that defense and asked him to restructure his contract so they could afford a defensive replacement they needed.  He was told pretty much screw that, I've won a Super Bowl - now I want to get paid.
		
Click to expand...

But right now anyone who is in free agency next season who is good (not necessarily great) will improve the D. Would love a “no name defense” type scenario . Saying that, we have maybe one or two young lads who might grow into decent players. 

Luckily DK is only in the second year of his 4 year rookie contract so there’s a massive saving there for the next 2 years. Russell took a contract which would be mahoosove now so some saved there too. 

There must be some wiggle room in the cap there surely


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 12, 2020)

Right now you are $4.5M below the cap which is about normal for teams at this stage.   It gives you the flexibility to extend a player, pay a signing bonus and include some of it in the 2020 cap year.
You have $150M of contracts committed to 2021 including Wilson at $32M and three defenders over $13M.   You have $28M in space on the expected cap which if revenues do come down based on the current world situation, could well be lower rather than higher.
Again this is about normal for a team (unlike the Saints who are screwed right now for 2021).   So you do have some margin for free agency signings but you would probably have to lose 1-2 big salary players on the current roster to make it truly work.   I do not have the in-depth knowledge of the Seattle roster to know who is over or under-paid.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Right now you are $4.5M below the cap which is about normal for teams at this stage.   It gives you the flexibility to extend a player, pay a signing bonus and include some of it in the 2020 cap year.
You have $150M of contracts committed to 2021 including Wilson at $32M and three defenders over $13M.   You have $28M in space on the expected cap which if revenues do come down based on the current world situation, could well be lower rather than higher.
Again this is about normal for a team (unlike the Saints who are screwed right now for 2021).   So you do have some margin for free agency signings but you would probably have to lose 1-2 big salary players on the current roster to make it truly work.   I do not have the in-depth knowledge of the Seattle roster to know who is over or under-paid.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for this. Really interesting. 

So fingers crossed a player or two is looking for a “silverware shop window” to get that bigger contract down the line. Nothing like having a ring on your finger to get a bit of dollar.


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 18, 2020)

Steelers looking great, headed for 5&0. 
Liverpool started last season very similar.... 🧐


----------



## Captainron (Oct 18, 2020)

@Pathetic Shark will be made up with this absolute demolition of the Slackers so far. 28 points up with only 17 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 19, 2020)

Captainron said:



@Pathetic Shark will be made up with this absolute demolition of the Slackers so far. 28 points up with only 17 minutes left in the game.
		
Click to expand...

Totally down to the Tampa Bay defense.   The Bucs were 10-0 when Rodgers threw a terrible pick six and he then put another one up for grabs on the next drive.  Brady did next to nothing but never had to.  Rodgers was rattled thanks to the blitzes, the downfield coverage and that two of our linebackers were in his backfield more than he was.   The highlight was when he got into a jawing match with one of our linemen and told him to bleep off very clearly on camera.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 20, 2020)

One of the most entertaining Monday Night games ever - for the rest of the NFL.   The clips of Jerry Jones sulking over the Cowboys getting their lunch handed to them by the Cardinals were priceless.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 20, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			One of the most entertaining Monday Night games ever - for the rest of the NFL.   The clips of Jerry Jones sulking over the Cowboys getting their lunch handed to them by the Cardinals were priceless.
		
Click to expand...

He’s a grade A though. Cowboys are done! Best off if they tank the rest of the season for the higher draft pick to replace Dak when he leaves....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 20, 2020)

There are a ton of teams tanking this season to try and draft Clemson's Trevor Lawrence.  The Jets won't fire Adam Gase as he is their best chance of getting the No.1 pick.  But Lawrence is only a junior so does not have to declare for the draft anyway.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			There are a ton of teams tanking this season to try and draft Clemson's Trevor Lawrence.  The Jets won't fire Adam Gase as he is their best chance of getting the No.1 pick.  But Lawrence is only a junior so does not have to declare for the draft anyway.
		
Click to expand...

The way the Patriots are playing I hope he ends up there. By heck he sounds tasty.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 22, 2020)

Antonio Brown. 

Seems the Seahawks are interested in signing him. Weird one. We already have 2 gun receivers in Lockett and Metcalfe. Our O line is shot to heck though and our defense is leakier than Liverpool without VVD. Then add in the most in-form QB in the game. 

If he behaves and puts his head down then he is a mega asset and Seattle could just go hell for leather on out scoring the opposition. A 44-39 win is still a win...having 3 awesome receivers will give other teams nightmares.

I think fixing the O line is a longer term project and getting Adams back in should give the D a boost...

I’m torn on this one. Like the potential for an outright gun show from Wilson and the 3 horsemen...

I hear that Brady is a massive fan of his and would take him to Tampa but I doubt that Aryans would want to see him face to face ever again.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 22, 2020)

He is the worst kind of locker room cancer out there.   Any team that signs him is going be to desperate and/or stupid.

So he will sign with the Cowboys on Monday  

The Bucs are loaded at receiver with Mike Evans, Chris Godwin, Scotty Miller, Tyler Johnson and Justin Watson as well as two top tight ends.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 22, 2020)

Gruden gave him a shot and he don't even then out for practice. Total plank.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			He is the worst kind of locker room cancer out there.   Any team that signs him is going be to desperate and/or stupid.

So he will sign with the Cowboys on Monday  

The Bucs are loaded at receiver with Mike Evans, Chris Godwin, Scotty Miller, Tyler Johnson and Justin Watson as well as two top tight ends.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he was decent while he had his few weeks in New England. Didn’t act out but obviously his off field issues scuppered that opportunity.

Watch Green Bay get involved....


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2020)

I miss fantasy NFL so much, I feel like I'm way out of the loop now with what's going on in the league 🥺


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 23, 2020)

I stopped playing fantasy football around 15 years ago when it was interfering with my watching of the Bucs.  I created a league back in 1992 that was dead serious, protected players and a draft where we all got together.  The league is still going but only one of the original owners from 1992 is still left.   I didn't even play fantasy baseball this year because of the shortened season and I normally have about six teams in that.  Fantasy baseball is where the whole phenomenon all started.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 24, 2020)

I am stunned - Antonio Brown to the Bucs?    This ranks alongside Jon Gruden trying to sign Darrell Russell in 2004 for insane moves.    All I am hearing is that is was all Brady.  Guess he is running the team now not Bruce Arians or Jason Licht.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 25, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I am stunned - Antonio Brown to the Bucs?    This ranks alongside Jon Gruden trying to sign Darrell Russell in 2004 for insane moves.    All I am hearing is that is was all Brady.  Guess he is running the team now not Bruce Arians or Jason Licht.
		
Click to expand...

You now have a decent chance at winning the whole shebang


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 25, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I am stunned - Antonio Brown to the Bucs?    This ranks alongside Jon Gruden trying to sign Darrell Russell in 2004 for insane moves.    All I am hearing is that is was all Brady.  Guess he is running the team now not Bruce Arians or Jason Licht.
		
Click to expand...

I just glance at the headlines of American football now so my knowledge is limited to say the least. Having a little glance though,  the Bucs have won 4 out of 6 so far this way. For a team that have been consistently bouncing along the bottom, I'm sure the odd year may have been half decent but they rarely seem to figure at the business end, that's a very decent start. You seem to have a thing against Brady but is he not the catalyst for this? Even if on the decline, inevitable, maybe his presence is lifting his teammates? Go on, give him a little bit of credit. If you wont then why so anti?

I'm not a Patriots fan so I have no allegiance to the bloke.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 25, 2020)

I can see Brady's arm strength has gone - he is not throwing the 15-yard out patterns that all QBs need to make, his seam routes and skinny posts are poor and his receivers are bailing him out.  He is the GOAT but he is 43 years old.  But if he can manage the offense to success as Trent Dilfer did for the Ravens in 2000 and even Brad Johnson for the Bucs in 2002 then great.  But I am getting annoyed with some halfwit presenters (OK all the semi-informed BBC ones) who are so far up his backside that they cannot see what is in front of their faces.   

The Bucs are loaded with talent.  The problem in 2019 was Jameis Winston spent the season chucking it to the opposition.   I've been writing and commentating on the NFL for nearly 40 years and following the Bucs all that time - I want them to win more than anyone but I am realistic with what I see and expect.


----------



## Piece (Oct 25, 2020)

Dallas = 💩


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 25, 2020)

Piece said:



			Dallas = 💩
		
Click to expand...

We're playing the long game mate


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 25, 2020)

That wasn’t good for the nerves, tv coverage going down didn’t help either! 

Mad the way they stop the game when they lose signal


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 25, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			We're playing the long game mate 

Click to expand...

Losing to us lot is IMPRESSIVE... That's quite the long game you're playing!


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 25, 2020)

The jags chargers game has been a good watch tonight. James Robinson RB for jags 😲


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Some game that, Seattle snatching defeat from the jaws of victory... 1 of the few benefits of isolating is being able to stay up for snf. 

Only 1 team left with an 0 now


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 27, 2020)

If "Not the Nine O'clock News did the NFL" ...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 28, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I miss fantasy NFL so much, I feel like I'm way out of the loop now with what's going on in the league 🥺
		
Click to expand...

I have just topped my work league thanks to a team called the Cards???and some kid called Herb something playing at Dimeback or whatever for the Phone Chargers.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			I have just topped my work league thanks to a team called the Cards???and some kid called Herb something playing at Dimeback or whatever for the Phone Chargers.
		
Click to expand...

🤣
I was in three different leagues up to a couple of years ago, all had drafts, one had keepers and college draft picks as well so was pretty much full, you had to do your research to get a decent team together. It still stings from about 5 years ago when I was in the Superbowl with a great team, all my top players were either rested or bombed in the final week and I lost by a couple of points 🥺


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 28, 2020)

We changed our rules in 1999 to go from a 15-week season with two weeks of playoffs to 14+2.  So we never played the final NFL week because of that resting issue.  Best decision we ever made.
I remember losing FFL Bowl VII in 1998 when Mike Alstott of the Bucs scored a meaningless TD with four minutes left in a 28-0 game.  Without that score, I win.   One day I'll be over it - I even gave Mike a hard time when I saw him once for even scoring.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Steelers gettin a bit of a beating here. Luckily they got the pick 6 early on otherwise this would be over.

I even missed the fisticuffs 👎🏻


----------



## Captainron (Nov 1, 2020)

Been a great set of early games to watch on red zone. Some late drama.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 1, 2020)

What a game! Make that 7&0 💪


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 1, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣
I was in three different leagues up to a couple of years ago, all had drafts, one had keepers and college draft picks as well so was pretty much full, you had to do your research to get a decent team together. It still stings from about 5 years ago when I was in the Superbowl with a great team, all my top players were either rested or bombed in the final week and I lost by a couple of points 🥺
		
Click to expand...

Thats why you pick up handcuffs for top RBs in the closing rounds, bench wins bowls as they say


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 1, 2020)

Good win for LV,  running game was too drawer.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2020)

Good win for the Seahawks! 

Defense stepped up massively tonight too. 

The 49ers have to start Mullen now. Garoppolo is a liability.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 2, 2020)

Giving up 27 points to Mullens and the Niner offense missing a load of its players is nothing to be proud of.   The Seahawk defense remains a total liability.  But you have the undisputed MVP in Russell Hustle and Bustle man muscle Wilson right now.   It just depends if you can keep winning shootouts all season.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Giving up 27 points to Mullens and the Niner offense missing a load of its players is nothing to be proud of.   The Seahawk defense remains a total liability.  But you have the undisputed MVP in Russell Hustle and Bustle man muscle Wilson right now.   It just depends if you can keep winning shootouts all season.
		
Click to expand...

We definitely took our foot off the gas after getting that big lead. Up until then we were playing really well and collapsed the pocket a few times which killed Jimmy G. Amazingly, Mullins looked like a 10 year veteran and his passing was spot on and crisp. 

Hopefully we can grab a few more D linemen and maybe a good edge rusher. The guys in the backfield are improving and we have Adams to come back soon. 

As far as this season goes, yup, we will win a bunch more games and make the post season. It's in the post season where you need that D to get you into the Super Bowl.

Russ is just amazing. Metcalfe and Lockett are absolute gun receivers too.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2020)

@Pathetic Shark must be optimistic about your season now. Should be a walkover win over the Giants tonight to get to 6-2. Looking at how the Saints are stuttering to wins over teams they should be burying must give you a good feeling about winning the division and possibly taking the NFC Title. You guys are getting better week on week and your defense is very very good too. Just imagine what you would be like with a QB at the top of their game. 

I think that the Cardinals are the dark horses in the NFC though.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 2, 2020)

Because I'm from Washington I keep an eye on how the Seahawks are doing.....but I'd rather the Mariners actually did well finally.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 2, 2020)

Captainron said:



@Pathetic Shark must be optimistic about your season now. Should be a walkover win over the Giants tonight to get to 6-2. Looking at how the Saints are stuttering to wins over teams they should be burying must give you a good feeling about winning the division and possibly taking the NFC Title. You guys are getting better week on week and your defense is very very good too. Just imagine what you would be like with a QB at the top of their game.

I think that the Cardinals are the dark horses in the NFC though.
		
Click to expand...


Tonight is an Admiral Ackbar game as we used to call it on ESPN - "It's a trap".    The big one is next Sunday against the Saints which means Sky get to run that damn clip from 2002 when I said Drew Brees would never be successful in the NFL.   Oh well we all make mistakes as R2-D2 said climbing off the dustbin.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 3, 2020)

What's your take on that last call.on the 2pt conversion ?
I thought the Giants were hard done by.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Tonight is an Admiral Ackbar game as we used to call it on ESPN - "It's a trap".    The big one is next Sunday against the Saints which means Sky get to run that damn clip from 2002 when I said Drew Brees would never be successful in the NFL.   Oh well we all make mistakes as R2-D2 said climbing off the dustbin.
		
Click to expand...

That should have been a tied game with O/T! That was definitely pass interference!

But another W for the Bucks.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 4, 2020)

Bucs thought it wasn't - Giants thought it was - officials said no - who am I to argue?  ;-)   We got away with a few last night for sure.   Any Given Sunday, sorry Monday Night.

Didn't realise the Milwaukee Bucks NBA team were playing last night   ;-)


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 4, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			What's your take on that last call.on the 2pt conversion ?
I thought the Giants were hard done by.
		
Click to expand...

Lewis Billups and Brian Griese were doing excellent analysis all game about defenders looking back for the ball and when it is interference or not.  That play was really close.  It was reviewable in 2019 but so many challenges were being left as "stands" that it was taken out for 2020.  Even a review would have been "stands" for that one.   I was just happy that Steve Levy used one of my feed lines about it being the Bucs' 700th game and their all-time winning %.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey what about them Dolphins!!!!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 6, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Hey what about them Dolphins!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Loaded with draft picks - the future is bright down there.  Putting Tua in now was the right move - they are going all-in for 2021.  So you use 2020 to get him 10 games of playing experience.


BTW apparently even if Biden and Trump tie, they can still win the NFC East.


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Loaded with draft picks - the future is bright down there.  Putting Tua in now was the right move - they are going all-in for 2021.  So you use 2020 to get him 10 games of playing experience.


*BTW apparently even if Biden and Trump tie, they can still win the NFC East*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Captainron (Nov 8, 2020)

Bloody hell. Seahawks tackling is like watching Owen Farrell grabbing at air in World Cup final. Pathetic


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 8, 2020)

I've got RedZone on whilst working as the Bucs are not on until 1am tonight.     A power running team like the Bills will always take advantage of a crap defense and your Seahawks definitely call into that category.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 9, 2020)

I fell asleep so missed the Steelers going 8&0. Just woke to see the Saints go 28-0 up. Don’t think I’ll hang around for the 2nd half


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 9, 2020)

The Bucs v Saints game never actually took place - move along please - nothing to see here …..


----------



## Captainron (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh wow. That is a blow out. I thought the Seahawks had a horrible day at the office but WOW!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 9, 2020)

OMG The 'FIns have won again!!!!!! We've have a QB at last!!!!!!!! Lets Go Dolphins !!!!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 9, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Oh wow. That is a blow out. I thought the Seahawks had a horrible day at the office but WOW!
		
Click to expand...

How I reviewed it for the Tampa media

Bringing back memories of Bucs past

Frank Drebin had it right in "The Naked Gun".  A fireworks factory is exploding and Drebin is trying to push bystanders away.  "Move along please - nothing to see here".   The Bucs did the same on national TV -  OK pundits, focus on the Steelers and Dolphins please, nothing to see here.  Move along now.  The 2020 Bucs on Sunday Night Football brought back memories of everything bad from franchise history.   A national TV humiliation - yes that was so Lovie Smith.  How could we ever forget the 56-0 deficit in Atlanta no matter how hard we try?

A quarterback throwing interceptions?  Take your pick there but the third Brady one was as good as anything Vinny ever did in Tampa.   The defense kept jumping offside in a fit of ill-discipline.  The late Sam Wyche would be looking down in pride at that.  No kind of pressure from the defensive line was right out of the mid-to-late 1980s, the total absence of a running game for Raheem, and kicking a late fieldgoal to avoid a shutout - that one was so Jon Gruden.

It would be easy to say this was just one game but it was not.  It was a division loss to the Saints giving them every tie-breaker including bragging rights and immature third-string quarterbacks photo-bombing post-game interviews.    Next Sunday in Carolina now becomes a pivotal game to see what kind of Buccaneer team the 2020 edition really is.   Because based on Sunday night, Drebin's Bucs could go down the steps in a wheelchair the way OJ did at the end of that film.


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Bucs v Saints game never actually took place - move along please - nothing to see here …..   

Click to expand...

I saw the three picks from the brief highlights on Sky. But they weren't "picks" really; what's worse or easier than a pick?! Giveaway?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 9, 2020)

Interceptions fall into several categories when it comes to offensive film review.

1.  Receiver ran the wrong route - QB throws to a particular spot expecting the receiver to be there.  It goes straight to a defensive back.  Also known as an "OBJ".
2.  Pressure pick - QB is hit as he throws and the ball does not fly to the right spot.
3.  Desperation pick - end of game, 3rd/4th down etc - like bombing a 30 foot putt hoping it hits the hole and not caring about the 10 footer back.
4.  QB interception - just a bad decision.   Patented and recently copyrited by Jameis Winston.


----------



## Patster1969 (Nov 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Loaded with draft picks - the future is bright down there.  Putting Tua in now was the right move - they are going all-in for 2021.  So you use 2020 to get him 10 games of playing experience.


BTW apparently even if Biden and Trump tie, they can still win the NFC East.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just hoping that the Dolphin fans will pump the brakes a bit - it's gone from Tua is going to be an injury ridden QB bust to the next Marino.  I just want him to settle into the role and learn what works & what doesn't (like the ugly near interception on the throw away for example).  I will say that it was nice to see a QB throw with anticipation instead of waiting for the wide open receiver and getting buried under the pass rush.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 15, 2020)

Brady and Bucs back in business and some today v Panthers, not sure what happened last week against NO, odd that.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 15, 2020)

This absolute BS about roughing the passer needs to stop. 

The QB’s are protected far too much and good hits are being penalised.

It’s a bloody joke.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 16, 2020)

WOW...  just .....  WOW........  Murray


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 16, 2020)

2blue said:



			WOW...  just .....  WOW........  Murray
		
Click to expand...

Some catch by Hopkins as well 💪


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 16, 2020)

9&0! may as well just give them the Lombardi now 😄


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Brady and Bucs back in business and some today v Panthers, not sure what happened last week against NO, odd that.
		
Click to expand...

That result was more a case of the Buc defense totally shutting down Teddy Twogloves from the 2nd quarter onwards and the Panther defense totally being unable to get a stop.   The Saints game was just a complete one-off.  Any Given Sunday.     

I still don't totally believe in the Steelers.  They are a good solid team but they will not go 16-0.  I would take 13 as the over/under on their wins total.  But they are built for post-season football.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

2blue said:



			WOW...  just .....  WOW........  Murray
		
Click to expand...

Every QB in college is like that now - every team is running RPO and 11 personnel.   In five years' time, every NFL offense is going to be like that.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 16, 2020)

Solid win from the raiders , running game looking good now they have options tbere.

True test next weekend, should make play offs.

What's RPO ?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

RPO - Russ Pass Option.     It is where a QB from the shotgun (or pistol which is about three yards back from center), takes the snap and goes to hand off to the back alongside him. He reads the defensive end and makes the decision whether to hand off or keep the ball himself based on the end's play.    You can then expand it to a fake RPO handoff where the QB then keeps the ball and passes in a form of play-action pass.  You will not see the likes of Brady, Rodgers or Roethlisberger do it because they are no running threat.  But any of the young QBs in the league now who can run the ball and are not afraid to do so, then it is a major weapon.

If you go on YouTube and search college football 2020 highlights, you will find nice 10 minutes packages of games.   One of the best to watch is Trask of the Florida Gators.  He is a real running threat and has a ton of receiving weapons too.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 16, 2020)

When I worked in NC, ECU where my local college side, they had no threat anywhere.

Quite enjoyed driving up the triangle could catch a game at Duke, NC or NC state most weekends.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

The NC State v Wake Forest game Saturday was totally insane.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 16, 2020)

Never did a wake forest game 😞


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

The funniest thing from Week 9 is Nick Chubb of the Browns running out of bounds at the 2-yard line with 1:00 left and the Browns up 10-7.  This enabled them to take a knee on the final two plays and end the game.   The spread on the game was -4.5 so him doing that and not scoring cost every person who bet the Browns in that game.   Awesome!

I once called for this to happen in a game on Sky in 2002 between the Raiders and Jets and got a ton of e-mails from people saying you should always score.  Guess I got proven right on that one.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 16, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The funniest thing from Week 9 is Nick Chubb of the Browns running out of bounds at the 2-yard line with 1:00 left and the Browns up 10-7.  This enabled them to take a knee on the final two plays and end the game.   The spread on the game was -4.5 so him doing that and not scoring cost every person who bet the Browns in that game.   Awesome!

I once called for this to happen in a game on Sky in 2002 between the Raiders and Jets and got a ton of e-mails from people saying you should always score.  Guess I got proven right on that one.
		
Click to expand...

Possession and clock management is the key when your'e in a tight game. Remember times when the Patriots would let teams score to get the ball back and go down field with a winning drive in the last seconds. Situational football.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

We did a piece in the late 1990s in Extra Point magazine about how a team in the Super Bowl, I think it was Green Bay, should have let the opposition score.  But in those days, people thought analytics was a drug for erectile disfunction so no-one took it seriously.  That was why my comment about Charlie Garner in that Oakland game was so out of line at the time.  I remember Nick Halling calling me a few days later and changing his mind that I was right.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Possession and clock management is the key when your'e in a tight game. Remember times when the Patriots would let teams score to get the ball back and go down field with a winning drive in the last seconds. Situational football.
		
Click to expand...


Read Michael Lombardi's book "Gridiron Genius".  It will blow your mind on some strategies like that.


----------



## Big_G (Nov 16, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Some catch by Hopkins as well 💪
		
Click to expand...

"Sea of Hands" revisited


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 16, 2020)

Sorry to be repetitive but:-  Hey what about them Dolphins !!!!!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry to be repetitive but:-  Hey what about them Dolphins !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

There is a pass from Tua in the first quarter that is truly insane.  He runs a hard play fake and then rolls left - he ignores the first option which is tight end in the flat who is covered and instead hits a receiver about 20 yards downfield on the left sideline. Last time I was wowed like that was the first time I saw Michael Vick in a live game nearly 20 years ago.  Halling and I were watching a live feed of him and both just let out a "-----ing hell - did you see that?".


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 19, 2020)

Big_G said:



			"Sea of Hands" revisited
		
Click to expand...

Nah, there was only ever one "Sea of Hands". 
From the forum's Raider fan !


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 19, 2020)

Give Gruden a call - pretty much the entire Raider defense is in quarantine today ahead of the game with the Chiefs.   You might get a game.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 19, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Give Gruden a call - pretty much the entire Raider defense is in quarantine today ahead of the game with the Chiefs.   You might get a game.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 19, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Give Gruden a call - pretty much the entire Raider defense is in quarantine today ahead of the game with the Chiefs.   You might get a game.
		
Click to expand...

Chiefs with a point to prove with only loss to the Raiders.

Mahomes is going to have a field day 

Good to see Alex Smith playing again, understatement to say he's had a tough time since moving to Washington.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 20, 2020)

Decent performance last night by the Seahawks to beat the Cardinals. 

Got the run game going to allow us to keep their D on their toes instead of just letting them man cover our receivers.  Still gave up some seriously simple deep ball throws though.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 20, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Decent performance last night by the Seahawks to beat the Cardinals.

Got the run game going to allow us to keep their D on their toes instead of just letting them man cover our receivers.  Still gave up some seriously simple deep ball throws though.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished watching it - your battered OL did enough but the Arizona gameplan was not one of the best I have ever seen.  I guess the four-day NFL Network hype over the Cardinals can die down a little now and they can go back to blowing smoke up the Cowboys' backsides.

But that game last night was a case of the fashion police not being able to fly into Seattle.   The Seahawks were wearing some garish monstrosity to pay homage to the 1991 Orlando Thunder from the World League whilst Arizona had on the NFL's equivalent of shorts and black socks.    That one was second only to the hideous Condiment Bowl between the Bucs and Rams a few years ago when the color rush jerseys led to the ketchup Bucs taking on the mustard Rams.  Just horrible.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 20, 2020)

Why's it taking Washington so long to rebrand with a new name? - the current rather matter of fact Washinton Football Team is not a great marketing sell.

The Redskins name and logo was very strong identity branding, appreciate why it needed to go so they need something as visual and catchy.

All gone quiet. Patriots would've been a good name for the Capital team but taken obviously.

How about the Washington Senators?


----------



## DanFST (Nov 20, 2020)

Washington red tape.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 20, 2020)

Washington Semi-Professional Football Team is pretty funny being used on a lot of podcasts now.
It has to be Washington Sentinels so you can use pictures of Keanu Reaves playing QB as Shane Falco.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2020)

Not sure you can brand a side that is as crap as the current Washington side. They are my NFL side so have to try and be optimistic but like supporting Fulham it's a labour of love at times


----------



## Captainron (Nov 23, 2020)

No major surprises this weekend just gone although the Raiders did take the Chiefs all the way. 

Wouldn’t mind the Bucaneers turning the Rams over to help give Seattle a little cushion at the top of the division.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 23, 2020)

I was a little surprised the raiders were that close, will watch the game later.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 23, 2020)

The Chiefs v Raiders game is an absolute classic but not just for the actual score.

The audible from the field is outstanding and you will hear so many different calls from Derek Carr.   Cris Collinsworth on the colour commentary does an amazing job explaining it all.    I recognised my old friend Greg Olson's hand in those calls - he is the offensive co-ordinator of the Raiders and held the same position with the Bucs when I got to know him well.

There is just no-one to touch Al Michaels and Collinsworth as a crew.  Romo is the best pure analyst but being with Jim Nantz lets him down.     If you have GamePass then I seriously recommend watching this game even as a neutral.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 23, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Chiefs v Raiders game is an absolute classic but not just for the actual score.

The audible from the field is outstanding and you will hear so many different calls from Derek Carr.   Cris Collinsworth on the colour commentary does an amazing job explaining it all.    I recognised my old friend Greg Olson's hand in those calls - he is the offensive co-ordinator of the Raiders and held the same position with the Bucs when I got to know him well.

There is just no-one to touch Al Michaels and Collinsworth as a crew.  Romo is the best pure analyst but being with Jim Nantz lets him down.     If you have GamePass then I seriously recommend watching this game even as a neutral.
		
Click to expand...

I watched the Collinsworth “A Football Life” and it was very good. He has such a depth of knowledge. Playing for all long as he did and making 2 Super Bowls really makes him credible too.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 23, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I watched the Collinsworth “A Football Life” and it was very good. He has such a depth of knowledge. Playing for all long as he did and making 2 Super Bowls really makes him credible too.
		
Click to expand...

He is just a really decent guy in person too.   As I've put here before, I watched game film with him in 2008 before his first Sunday night broadcast with Michaels.  I was doing some research work in a film room at One Buc Place and he came in.  We got talking, realised we had a mutual friend in former C4 presenter and NFL kicker Mick Luckhurst, and it went from there.   I was on the sideline pre-game on the Sunday night and he came over for another chat.  All the Bucs PR people speak very highly of him.   He has a real ability to diagnose something very complicated and put it out in a way that everyone can understand.   And yes he played two Super Bowls with the Bengals losing both times to San Francisco.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 23, 2020)

https://www.bucpower.com/interview-olson.html

This was a feature I did with an NFL offensive co-ordinator in 2011.  It will explain many of the terms and strategies used on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 24, 2020)

Tom Brady really was crap last night.  Jared Goff turned back into an all-pro thanks to the unique defensive strategy of playing soft zone coverage on every play.   It was surprising it took a late fieldgoal for the Rams to win.  The Bucs will make the playoffs as the seven NFC teams are pretty much set in stone already but this will be a one-and-done.   The Chiefs are going to score 50 in Tampa next Sunday night and Captain Checkdown Brady will not do enough to make it close.  Oh well, could be worse - we could still have Jameis at QB.


----------



## Piece (Nov 24, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Tom Brady really was crap last night.  Jared Goff turned back into an all-pro thanks to the unique defensive strategy of playing soft zone coverage on every play.   It was surprising it took a late fieldgoal for the Rams to win.  The Bucs will make the playoffs as the seven NFC teams are pretty much set in stone already but this will be a one-and-done.   The Chiefs are going to score 50 in Tampa next Sunday night and Captain Checkdown Brady will not do enough to make it close.  Oh well, could be worse - we could still have Jameis at QB.
		
Click to expand...

Sharkie, who's gonna win this season? Chiefs again? Or Pittsburgh? Other? What's the word on the street?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 24, 2020)

If I was to power rank the teams right now, Pittsburgh and Kansas City are way ahead of everyone.  I would take the Chiefs in the AFC title game - home field advantage is going to mean nothing.
Of the other AFC teams, Indianapolis are probably the best followed by Buffalo and Las Vegas.  Baltimore are dropping off a cliff, Cleveland cannot play offense and Miami are not ready yet.
The Jets have the No.1 pick locked up and the reason they are keeping Adam Gase on as head coach is to ensure they get it.

The NFC is a real dogfight with every team having flaws.  The Saints will really miss Drew Brees (don't buy into the Taysom Hill Kool-Aid), the Packers blow hot and cold, the Bucs blow hot, cold and then really cold.  Seattle are in a mid-season slump but showed enough in the first half to make me think they will be in the NFC title game against the Saints or Packers.   Arizona are not ready and the Rams too inconsistent.  Everyone wants the 5 seed in the NFC so they can play the NFC East "champions".

Right now I cannot see past the Chiefs and Steelers but titles are not won by Thanksgiving - it is who starts playing well mid-late December and then into the post-season.


----------



## Big_G (Nov 26, 2020)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Nah, there was only ever one "Sea of Hands".
From the forum's Raider fan ! 

Click to expand...

 /cough more than one Raiders fan on the forum 

I think we can come out of the Chiefs game with a lot of positives, the team is progressing and showing it can compete with the top teams.

Most of the defense spent the week off on Covid protocol, and yet again we get to face the Chiefs after their bye week  Odds stacked against us

Would have been nothing worse than to sweep the Chiefs in the regular season, then lose to them in the playoffs


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 27, 2020)

Some promising signs from the football team from Washington tonight. 

Although also beyond bizarre play calls from Dallas! Even we can't lose this from 17 ahead with 3 mins to go, surely?!

Marching to the top of the division with a truly magnificent 4-7 record! 🤣


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			Some promising signs from the football team from Washington tonight.

Although also beyond bizarre play calls from Dallas! Even we can't lose this from 17 ahead with 3 mins to go, surely?!

Marching to the top of the division with a truly magnificent 4-7 record! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

There was me thinking the final quarter will be a close one. Punt fake on 4th down in your own (Dallas) red zone - interesting. After that, Dallas left the building.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 27, 2020)

Troy Aikman normally spends the Thanksgiving game crawling up the Cowboys' backsides - even he didn't know where to go with some of those coaching decisions and play-calling.  That fake punt reverse was probably the worst play I have seen since the first year kids tried to do Hamlet at secondary school.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 27, 2020)

Piece said:



			There was me thinking the final quarter will be a close one. Punt fake on 4th down in your own (Dallas) red zone - *interesting*. After that, Dallas left the building.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting? Or completely brainless?! just completely mad. Their continuous attempts to play on 4th down can go into that category too. 

However the opposition are playing, you've got to sit back and enjoy 2 TDs within 7 seconds of game time! Happy days!


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			Interesting? Or completely brainless?! just completely mad. Their continuous attempts to play on 4th down can go into that category too.

*However the opposition are playing, you've got to sit back and enjoy 2 TDs within 7 seconds of game time! Happy days!*

Click to expand...



Stupid, desperate, amateur, or whatever word you like. Big Jerry has likely told told coaches to "go for broke" in 4th Q in order "make the play offs" . Lucky for Jerry that AT&T was largely empty to see that amateur hour. Lucking Fubbish.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 29, 2020)

And this could be the point at which the NFL season falls over.   Every Denver QB is either positive or in isolation from close contact - they have no QBs for today's game with the Saints.  The 49ers cannot play any home games because of a Santa Clara county decision to ban all contact sports for 21 days.  The Baltimore v Pittsburgh game has already been put back from last Thursday to Tuesday.   A ton of college games were cancelled yesterday.  It is all about to come to an end.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 29, 2020)

I think it came to an end for the Eagles about 7 or 8 weeks ago 😟


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 29, 2020)

Raiders of old, stupid penalties 😡🤬


----------



## pendodave (Nov 29, 2020)

Watching mahomes and hill dismantle tb (and tb) is quite impressive...


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 30, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Watching mahomes and hill dismantle tb (and tb) is quite impressive...
		
Click to expand...

Game on!


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Game over! That didn’t last long 😂

They ran that 4 mins down easier than the game deserved


----------



## Captainron (Dec 1, 2020)

A win is a win but that was ugly. 

8 and 3 means we’re top of the NFC West with 3 “simpler” games coming up against teams with losing records thus far in the giants, jets and football team.  Not sure we will take all 3 with the D we have. Still. Playoffs look very likely and we might even win the division.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 1, 2020)

Captainron said:



			A win is a win but that was ugly.

8 and 3 means we’re top of the NFC West with 3 “simpler” games coming up against teams with losing records thus far in the giants, jets and football team.  Not sure we will take all 3 with the D we have. Still. Playoffs look very likely and we might even win the division.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched that game and my god the Eagles were bad offensively.  I would almost be morbidly fascinated to see Wentz and the Eagles take on Trubisky/Foles and the Bears just to see if anyone could score.  For the Seahawks, the NFC West is there for the taking with three of the games you have left.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2020)

Just looking at the NFL tables. The NFC East is a right dumpster fire. One of these teams is going through to the playoffs!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 1, 2020)

Piece said:



			Just looking at the NFL tables. The NFC East is a right dumpster fire. One of these teams is going through to the playoffs!
		
Click to expand...


And will have a home game in the playoffs.  Rules is rules.   I mean, if we didn't have rules where would be?    (Pub landlord voice "France")


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 1, 2020)

Problem is mate, whoever's wins probably loses straight away - and then is picking late in the draft.
Know most Eagles fans are hoping they lose out (not sure there is a choice not to 🤣), but if they end up with pick 4 or 5 say, Roseman would probably take a punter 🙄.
Been a bad year or 2 for the east


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2020)

gregbwfc said:



			Problem is mate, whoever's wins probably loses straight away - and then is picking late in the draft.
Know most Eagles fans are hoping they lose out (not sure there is a choice not to 🤣), but if they end up with pick 4 or 5 say, Roseman would probably take a punter 🙄.
Been a bad year or 2 for the east
		
Click to expand...

Hah, yes. Perhaps the NFC East teams are fighting NOT to go through and that's why we see some of these stupid play calls!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 1, 2020)

Piece said:



			Hah, yes. Perhaps the NFC East teams are fighting NOT to go through and that's why we see some of these stupid play calls!
		
Click to expand...

That's the hope I'm clinging onto


----------



## Captainron (Dec 3, 2020)

So the Steelers are 11 and 0. Last 4 games are against the Bills, Bengals, Colts and Browns.

Talk now turns to a possible undefeated season. 

Have they got it in them?


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 6, 2020)

After a decent first quarter has someone told the jets not to bother ?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Saw a bit of the Norte Dame game last night. The QB for Norte Dame looked tasty. What’s the thoughts on him PS. One other thing the punt returner for the IRISH took a massive head shot When he fumbled a return.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 6, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			After a decent first quarter has someone told the jets not to bother ?
		
Click to expand...

Have I spoke to soon


----------



## Captainron (Dec 6, 2020)

Jets lose it with the last play giving up a bomb to Carr and Ruggs. They really really want a new QB don’t they....


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 6, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Have I spoke to soon
		
Click to expand...

💩


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 7, 2020)

pats get a shut out, 😳 did the other team turn up.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 7, 2020)

That Jets' play was just embarrassing.   The Raiders have the ball at midfield with no time outs left.  The only way they can win is to complete a 50-yard pass into the end zone.  So the biggest a-hole ever to coach in the NFL, Gregg "Bountygate" Williams sends a six-man blitz but Carr over throws the receiver in the endzone who has gotten behind the secondary.   Does Williams learn from this moronic call?  No he instead sends seven on the next play keeping one in to track the running back. Leaving his three corners in man coverage and naturally the receiver gets deep again and catches the winning pass.

The Jets obviously got wind that Jacksonville were losing and thought desperate measures were needed to maintain their No.1 draft pick status.   Employing Williams at the start of the season was one good way of doing that. 

But in all the 40 years I have been covering the NFL, that was the worst defensive play call I have ever seen.   He is getting slaughtered in the New York press and on social media today and quite rightly.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 7, 2020)

Well the Seahawks dropped a massive rickett there. 

Far too easy for teams to get to Wilson. O line is a sieve. 

I think Wildcard and out now!


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 7, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That Jets' play was just embarrassing.   The Raiders have the ball at midfield with no time outs left.  The only way they can win is to complete a 50-yard pass into the end zone.  So the biggest a-hole ever to coach in the NFL, Gregg "Bountygate" Williams sends a six-man blitz but Carr over throws the receiver in the endzone who has gotten behind the secondary.   Does Williams learn from this moronic call?  No he instead sends seven on the next play keeping one in to track the running back. Leaving his three corners in man coverage and naturally the receiver gets deep again and catches the winning pass.

The Jets obviously got wind that Jacksonville were losing and thought desperate measures were needed to maintain their No.1 draft pick status.   Employing Williams at the start of the season was one good way of doing that.

But in all the 40 years I have been covering the NFL, that was the worst defensive play call I have ever seen.   He is getting slaughtered in the New York press and on social media today and quite rightly.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a great call .
Reallistically the Raiders need to win all their games from now on in but I see them slipping up at somepoint.
Could be as early as next week vs Colts.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 7, 2020)

I was watching the Miami v Cincinnati game with a friend as we were on a bye week and was fairly impressed with the Dolphins. They are the Raiders' main threat for a wild card but have three very tough games remaining.  They will never score more than 20 offensive points in a game but their defense and special teams are well above average.

And the punch-up in that game was pretty decent by NFL standards.  The Bengals' gunner twice twatted the Miami punt returner early and naturally was shown the displeasure of the Dolphin players.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 7, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was watching the Miami v Cincinnati game with a friend as we were on a bye week and was fairly impressed with the Dolphins. They are the Raiders' main threat for a wild card but have three very tough games remaining.  They will never score more than 20 offensive points in a game but their defense and special teams are well above average.

*And the punch-up in that game was pretty decent by NFL standards*.  The Bengals' gunner twice twatted the Miami punt returner early and naturally was shown the displeasure of the Dolphin players.
		
Click to expand...

Looked that up on youtube hoping to see action like something from Goon..........disappointed, looked like handbags.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 8, 2020)

Even some of the brain dead moron NFL players realise the other guy is wearing a helmet so there is not going to be a proper fight.  Although hockey has cut down on fighting big-time over the past 10 years, there are still some pretty classic NHL punch-ups out there.   The best baseball one was when Robin Ventura charged the mound in the 90s to fight 40-year old Nolan Ryan and got his lunch handed to him.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 8, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The best baseball one was when Robin Ventura charged the mound in the 90s to fight 40-year old Nolan Ryan and got his lunch handed to him.
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t connect properly with the first few punches but the 5th one got in under the headlock. The handbags afterwards should have been spectacular but fizzled out too easily.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 8, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Didn’t connect properly with the first few punches but the 5th one got in under the headlock. The handbags afterwards should have been spectacular but fizzled out too easily.
		
Click to expand...

Nolan Ryan was a legend - still throwing in the high 90s even when he was 46 years old.   One of my favourite players ever and he took no prisoners.    He is almost as well known for that fight as for his record totals in strikeouts, 300+ wins and seven no-hitters.    

I was only ever involved in one fight in British baseball when someone called our 6-4 rugby playing 1st baseman a rude name and was put straight on the floor.   I might have thrown at a few hitters in retaliation though ..


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2020)

Haven't watched any Steelers games, but hat off to Osi who called that.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 8, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I still don't totally believe in the Steelers.  They are a good solid team but they will not go 16-0.  I would take 13 as the over/under on their wins total.  But they are built for post-season football.
		
Click to expand...

Hey I called that here nearly a month ago!


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Hey I called that here nearly a month ago!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for missing that 😉.
Can you audition for the show please.
Not sure about Dan Walker, Chappers will be a hard act to follow .


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 8, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Apologies for missing that 😉.
Can you audition for the show please.
Not sure about Dan Walker, Chappers will be a hard act to follow .
		
Click to expand...

I presented the Sky coverage for two years - I'll stick to podcasts thanks!


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Hey I called that here nearly a month ago!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for missing that 😉.
Can you audition for the show please.
Not sure about Dan Walker, Chappers will be a hard act to follow


Pathetic Shark said:



			I presented the Sky coverage for two years - I'll stick to podcasts thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Which podcast ? I'll have a listen if that's possible.

I haven't watched Sky's coverage in years, prefer to watch the matches I want to see.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 10, 2020)

The best college football film ever is up on YouTube - The Program - made in the early 1990s - deals with steroids, exam cheating, Heisman pressure - it is damn good.   Well worth a watch.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXwlrdVaJbU


----------



## pendodave (Dec 10, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The best college football film ever is up on YouTube - The Program - made in the early 1990s - deals with steroids, exam cheating, Heisman pressure - it is damn good.   Well worth a watch.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXwlrdVaJbU

Click to expand...

I've a feeling you already know this (hence the serendipitous post), but for others, this is the subject of the most recent ringer rewatchables podcast. Sounds good. Thanks for the tube tip.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 10, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I've a feeling you already know this (hence the serendipitous post), but for others, this is the subject of the most recent ringer rewatchables podcast. Sounds good. Thanks for the tube tip.
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed -  I knew former Bucs QB Mike Hold was involved in the game action but I didn't know the story about Michigan insisting they won their game.    I just need an excuse now to walk round yelling "PLACES AT THE TABLE!!"  - Latimer is a legend.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 13, 2020)

@Pathetic Shark watching red zone and Brady is throwing some absolute bombs.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 13, 2020)

Brady threw one decent pass the entire game, the deep ball to Scotty Miller which was only completed because the safety blew the coverage and got caught deep.  The Vikings just decided to give the Bucs the game which was very generous of them and gratefully appreciated.    Some of Brady's misses early were the equivalent of three foot putts being pulled or pushed.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 13, 2020)

btw do a youtube search on the ending of the Western Michigan v Ball State game from Saturday night -  if any football game could sum up 2020 that was it.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 14, 2020)

Raiders result as I suspected, defence just not up to play off football. Coach got sacked this morning.
They still might scrape through if they win remains games but will get no further than the wild card round.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 18, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Raiders result as I suspected, defence just not up to play off football. Coach got sacked this morning.
They still might scrape through if they win remains games but will get no further than the wild card round.
		
Click to expand...

As expected ,.defence didn't show. 
Mariota played ok, could this be end for Carr?
Rumoured flying round raiders forum he'll be off to the Vikings in a trade but why would we want Wentz ??? Wonder if the have a y decent safetys.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 18, 2020)

Gruden has never in 20+ years in the NFL found a quarterback he is happy with.  He went from Brad Johnson to Brian Griese to Chris Simms back to Griese and then Jeff Garcia in Tampa.   Carr has done a decent job but it's clear Gruden doesn't trust him.  And I sure as hell would not trust Mariota.    Incidentally back in 2015 when he and Winston were going to be the top two picks, the Bucs had both of them in for pre-draft workouts and meetings.   I was at One Buc Place in March that year and wound up having lunch with the PR team whilst Mariota was sitting at the next table with QB coach Mike Bajakian.   It was fascinating listening even though I knew I could never repeat what I had heard or even talk about it at the time.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 18, 2020)

Be interesting to see who starts the last two games, I've only seen a highlights reel of Mariotas game and it looked pretty decent, even the interception looked down to the reciever.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 20, 2020)

Buffalo looked seriously good last night in Denver.  Josh Allen is the most improved QB of 2020.   
And anyone who wants to see most of the 2021 1st round picks, watch the highlights of the Alabama v Florida SEC title game on YouTube.   Devonta Smith is going to be one of the greatest NFL receivers ever.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 20, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Buffalo looked seriously good last night in Denver.  Josh Allen is the most improved QB of 2020.  
And anyone who wants to see most of the 2021 1st round picks, watch the highlights of the Alabama v Florida SEC title game on YouTube.   Devonta Smith is going to be one of the greatest NFL receivers ever.
		
Click to expand...

Some game, the running back Harris looks useful.too.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 20, 2020)

Looking forward to tonight when the mighty Chiefs pummel the Saints.

Been winding my mate up in New Orleans all week...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 20, 2020)

Both Chiefs' tackles could be out.   I'd be surprised if Brees plays but the New Orleans defense could hold KC.    I'd take New England to pull off an upset in Miami and no-one anywhere to give a toss about the Jets getting an 18 point spread against the Rams.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 20, 2020)

I cashed out for not very much on my acca as Tampa were trailing by 17. Good old Tom Brady eh...


----------



## Captainron (Dec 20, 2020)

Playoff spot clinched for the Seahawks but that was way closer than it should have been. Wilson can’t find a receiver anymore.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 20, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			I cashed out for not very much on my acca as Tampa were trailing by 17. Good old Tom Brady eh...
		
Click to expand...

Death, taxes and the Falcons blowing a game in the second half.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 20, 2020)

With their loss to Brady and the Bucs today, the Falcons' record since blowing the Super Bowl is now 28-34.  Which of course was also the score in that Super Bowl.    
Time to get in touch with my old buddy Mick Luckhurst and continue our long friendly Bucs-Falcons rivalry.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 20, 2020)

Chiefs v Saints game looks like a likely dress rehearsal for the big one in February.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 20, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			I cashed out for not very much on my acca as Tampa were trailing by 17. Good old Tom Brady eh...
		
Click to expand...

 There’s only the Jets standing in the way of that acca coming in. At 0&3million I’ve not much hope of them hanging on


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 21, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			There’s only the Jets standing in the way of that acca coming in. At 0&3million I’ve not much hope of them hanging on
		
Click to expand...


Any Given Sunday  …..


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2020)

The steelers suck!


----------



## Patster1969 (Dec 22, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			The steelers suck!
		
Click to expand...

PS already called it - they were the worst unbeaten team in the league. The D is good but have lost DuPree for the year, so teams can just double Watt and Ben doesn't have it anymore.
I did enjoy the Fins beating the Pats on Sunday - we ran for more yards in one game than we probably had in total for the rest of the year


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 22, 2020)

Yeah but I also called the Pats to beat the Fins - I made the simple basic mistake of assuming Scam Newton could actually throw an actual pass.   Schoolboy error.

For those of you who listen to Bill Simmons' podcast, he was comparing Newton with another former ex-Pats QB named Jeff Carlson who played at the end of one early 90s bad season.  Trouble is Jeff used to play for the Bucs, still lives in Tampa and is a good friend!    He did think it was pretty funny when he listened to it though.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 26, 2020)

Bucs are thrashing the Lions like a ginger step child


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 26, 2020)

First time since 2007, my Bucs are in the playoffs.   Detroit had no chance today, half their coaching staff in quarantine and they lost their QB on the first drive.  They gave up and the 40-0 score just after half-time said it all.     This will be a very enjoyable post-game radio show to be on in an hour's time.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 27, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Which podcast ? I'll have a listen if that's possible.
		
Click to expand...

I was on the Bucs' post-game show last night if you are that desperate!   I come on around 39:00 in for the remainder of the show with my long-term partner-in-crime from across the pond, TJ Rives.

https://www.buccaneers.com/podcast/bucs-clinch-playoff-berth-win-big-over-lions-nothing-but-bucs


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 27, 2020)

Raiders penalties 😠😡


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Dear god, the NFC looks absolute rammel. Does anyone actually want to win that league or are they fearing an absolute tanking at the knockout stages.
what’s the lowest wins ever to win a league 😳

found it, seahawks 2010 7/9.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Dear god, the NFC looks absolute rammel. Does anyone actually want to win that league or are they fearing an absolute tanking at the knockout stages.
what’s the lowest wins ever to win a league 😳

found it, seahawks 2010 7/9.
		
Click to expand...

Keep under the radar and then pounce tactics mate 😅


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 27, 2020)

Steelers looking pants 💩


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Keep under the radar and then pounce tactics mate 😅
		
Click to expand...

I must be late to the party coz when I googled rammel NFL teams, they were on about NFC EAST  back in October 😳


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 27, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Steelers looking pants 💩
		
Click to expand...

Only watched til half time, how did the Colts not win that ??


----------



## Green Man (Dec 27, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Only watched til half time, how did the Colts not win that ??
		
Click to expand...

Im pleased I got an early payout on Bet365 when the Colts went up by 17.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2020)

Wow Mr Gallup, take a bow 👏


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2020)

JJ Watt just had a proper pop at his teammates. Called them out for being lazy and not putting the work in despite being in the basement of the division


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Green Bay looks cold 🥶


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2020)

Green Man said:



			Im pleased I got an early payout on Bet365 when the Colts went up by 17.
		
Click to expand...

17 seems like a dangerous lead, is it the equivalent to footballs 2-0? 

Or 1-0 to a big Sam team 😫


----------



## Captainron (Dec 28, 2020)

Seattle clinches the NFC West with an excellent defensive showing against the Rams. Our O line is still an area of concern though.


----------



## hairball_89 (Dec 29, 2020)

Well well well, Washington or no Washington, Haskins won't be playing football in the new year!

Can't help but think he's been done based on his performance rather than his 'misdemeanour'. Yes he was silly, but $40k fine surely does the job for going to a party? Me thinks this one has more than meets the eye! 

Oh well, post-season will hopefully be a nice jolly, but once again we roll into a season without a QB who either can be relied on to be average and protected by an o-line (anyone know when the last time one could be seen in Washington was?!) or a be bloody brilliant, but fit (and preferably protected by an o-line)?!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 29, 2020)

It was great how many times commentators and analysts used the phrase "Haskins was STRIPPED of the ball/his captaincy" -   I know from experience at the Buccaneers, a player like that will only be released if a lot more has happened behind the scenes than has been revealed in public.     Especially with only a week left in the season.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2020)

Watched the end of the Raiders game yesterday, bizarre decisions and shambolic defence 😵


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 29, 2020)

There will be a minute's silence at 11 today for the ending of the Patriots dynasty.   Then everyone else in the NFL will start laughing again.   They got their lunch handed to them in their own stadium by the Bills last night.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			There will be a minute's silence at 11 today for the ending of the Patriots dynasty.   Then everyone else in the NFL will start laughing again.   They got their lunch handed to them in their own stadium by the Bills last night.
		
Click to expand...

End of Cam Newton ?


----------



## JT77 (Dec 29, 2020)

lets go Buffalo... 
been a bills fan since the 90s, its been a  hard stretch watching the Pats dominate, I just hope we can hold up in the Playoffs and take our chances, KC will be hard to live with for anyone though so the AFC champs will be hard to get! 
Also, if we get 2nd seed, looks like the ravens, that will not be easy either if Lamar turns up, we struggled a lot on D v the cards with a shifty QB, D been more solid last few so fingers crossed!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 29, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			End of Cam Newton ?
		
Click to expand...

Scam Newton was finished two years ago.   His talents have completely gone and he remains a complete asshole in the locker room.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 29, 2020)

JT77 said:



			lets go Buffalo...
been a bills fan since the 90s, its been a  hard stretch watching the Pats dominate, I just hope we can hold up in the Playoffs and take our chances, KC will be hard to live with for anyone though so the AFC champs will be hard to get!
Also, if we get 2nd seed, looks like the ravens, that will not be easy either if Lamar turns up, we struggled a lot on D v the cards with a shifty QB, D been more solid last few so fingers crossed!
		
Click to expand...

There is no more improved player in the NFL than Josh Allen and no better trade in the last two years than the one for Stefon Diggs.    My old co-host Kev Cadle will be looking down smiling at his team being so successful.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 29, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			There is no more improved player in the NFL than Josh Allen and no better trade in the last two years than the one for Stefon Diggs.    My old co-host Kev Cadle will be looking down smiling at his team being so successful.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that the Bills had the No 10 pick in the 2017 draft before trading with KC who took Mahomes at No 10.

Obviously allowed the Bills to get some quality players in but Allen was viewed as a risky selection with accuracy issues I believe?


----------



## JT77 (Dec 29, 2020)

Id say Kev will be loving this! JA has had huge improvements over the last couple seasons, having Diggs, Brown and Beasley to target has helped, but his accuracy has improved massively, long may it continue!


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2020)

So Jacksonville have the first pick of the draft on 2021 and Trevor Lawrence is almost certainly going to be their pick. Is there any other college player that might usurp that number 1 slot?


----------



## Green Man (Dec 29, 2020)

Captainron said:



			So Jacksonville have the first pick of the draft on 2021 and Trevor Lawrence is almost certainly going to be their pick. Is there any other college player that might usurp that number 1 slot?
		
Click to expand...

No. He is locked in.

If I was him I would refuse to sign for them.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 29, 2020)

Fair to say the Superbowl remains wide open at this stage? Hard to call. Chiefs favourite with a bye, home advantage and experience of last year but Bills and Seahawks look strong. Outside bet Miami or Tampa? Home game for Tampa should they get to SB.

Is amusing that Brady and Gronk go forward with Bucs when Pats fizzle out first season without them - should NE have offered Brady more?

Why did they go up to 14 from 12 teams into playoffs this season, only found that out the other day. Guessing just money spinning extra games? Will they revert to 12 once crowds can return?

Should WRs be allowed to wear glioves? There was a diving one handed catch in the TB game that u just think wouldn't have been caught without gloves.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2020)

Green Man said:



			No. He is locked in.

If I was him I would refuse to sign for them.
		
Click to expand...

Do a Brian Bosworth and send them a letter saying “please don’t draft me”


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 29, 2020)

Green Man said:



			No. He is locked in.

If I was him I would refuse to sign for them.
		
Click to expand...

Read somewhere that he'd be better off at the Jets, as his image deals.would be much higher in NY.


----------



## Green Man (Dec 29, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Read somewhere that he'd be better off at the Jets, as his image deals.would be much higher in NY.
		
Click to expand...

The Jets or Jags isn’t exactly a great choice. I suppose the lack of income tax in Florida is a benefit. He should pull an Eli and instantly demand a trade.


----------



## Green Man (Dec 29, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Fair to say the Superbowl remains wide open at this stage? Hard to call. Chiefs favourite with a bye, home advantage and experience of last year but Bills and Seahawks look strong. Outside bet Miami or Tampa? Home game for Tampa should they get to SB.

Is amusing that Brady and Gronk go forward with Bucs when Pats fizzle out first season without them - should NE have offered Brady more?

*Why did they go up to 14 from 12 teams into playoffs this season, only found that out the other day. Guessing just money spinning extra games? Will they revert to 12 once crowds can return?*

Should WRs be allowed to wear glioves? There was a diving one handed catch in the TB game that u just think wouldn't have been caught without gloves.
		
Click to expand...

No they are staying at 7 per conference. They are also adding another regular season game from next year. As for why? As ever with the NFL - MONEY


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2020)

Green Man said:



			No they are staying at 7 per conference. They are also adding another regular season game from next year. As for why? As ever with the NFL - MONEY
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, the season is very short. They could easily stretch the season by 2 or 3 more weeks.

Would allow player recovery and possibly even player longevity?
Have an extra week break between the end of season and the playoffs?
Each team get 2 bye weeks. More time off is a good thing.
All would add to TV revenue too as more air time to sell.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 29, 2020)

Captainron said:



			To be fair, the season is very short. They could easily stretch the season by 2 or 3 more weeks.

Would allow player recovery and possibly even player longevity?
Have an extra week break between the end of season and the playoffs?
Each team get 2 bye weeks. More time off is a good thing.
All would add to TV revenue too as more air time to sell.
		
Click to expand...

I know the state most of these players are in at the end of a season and they physically cannot do any more.
They will go to 17 games in 19 weeks for TV revenue reasons but it will not go any further than that.  
And there will be a trade off in terms of player roster sizes going to 53 on gamedays with no inactives to make up for it.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I know the state most of these players are in at the end of a season and they physically cannot do any more.
They will go to 17 games in 19 weeks for TV revenue reasons but it will not go any further than that. 
And there will be a trade off in terms of player roster sizes going to 53 on gamedays with no inactives to make up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn’t player welfare be improved if they played the same number of games over a longer period of time? Extra recovery time has to be a good thing.


----------



## Green Man (Dec 29, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I know the state most of these players are in at the end of a season and they physically cannot do any more.
They will go to 17 games in 19 weeks for TV revenue reasons but it will not go any further than that. 
And there will be a trade off in terms of player roster sizes going to 53 on gamedays with no inactives to make up for it.
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure it’s going to be 17 games over 18 weeks. The extra bye would have made sense but the NFLPA was against it.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Bookies offering KC 15/8 against the chargers? Are the chiefs resting all their top players?


----------



## Green Man (Jan 3, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Bookies offering KC 15/8 against the chargers? Are the chiefs resting all their top players?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 3, 2021)

We were leading the Falcons 20-3 at one point in the first half.  All the Bucs fans were all over wanting them to go for two if they scored another TD so we could lead Atlanta 28-3.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 3, 2021)

Crikey, how bad are the Bengals


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2021)

I’m sick and tired of the protection that QB’s get from the officials.

They have pads and they play football. They should be able to take a tackle. It’s not bloody soccer!!!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 3, 2021)

Tua choked big time today. Time for him to sit down and watch Fitz do his thing


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

I have the browns and the vikings in an acca. What a rollercoaster they where... 😅


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 4, 2021)

The way the Eagles tanked the 4th quarter against the semi-professional football team last night was just epic.  The Giants fans are going mental over it as it meant they missed out on the playoffs.
Miami totally wet the bed last night - but 10-6 is far more than they could have expected - their future is bright.
Week 17 is what a former player friend of mine called "U-Haul weekend" - as in, your car is shipped home, your truck is packed and you can't wait to end the season and go home to your family.  Especially this year - especially in Cincinnati.

And thanks NFL - putting the Bucs in Washington game on as the Saturday night game next week - 1.15am start over here.  And more importantly, our top LB will not have clearer covid contact protocol by then.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 4, 2021)

Carr was shocking last night, no mobility, don't think he was over groin injury, Mariota must be off other wise they should have played him.
Shocking second half of the season, hard to see it as an improvement over last year. Apart from Waller , Crosby and Jacob s not much positive.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 4, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The way the Eagles tanked the 4th quarter against the semi-professional football team last night was just epic.  The Giants fans are going mental over it as it meant they missed out on the playoffs.
Miami totally wet the bed last night - but 10-6 is far more than they could have expected - their future is bright.
Week 17 is what a former player friend of mine called "U-Haul weekend" - as in, your car is shipped home, your truck is packed and you can't wait to end the season and go home to your family.  Especially this year - especially in Cincinnati.

And thanks NFL - putting the Bucs in Washington game on as the Saturday night game next week - 1.15am start over here.  And more importantly, our top LB will not have clearer covid contact protocol by then.
		
Click to expand...

I mean, obviously we're going to lose next weekend, but I really don't think I'm too bonkers in saying I'm feeling the most positive as a Washington fan I've felt in a long time. Somehow we've got a QB who can run a game and a defence who are bloody exciting to watch. If we can train the o-line to actually protect Smith, and whoever is brought in over the summer to learn from him, we'll do alright.

We're not gonna be winning the thing for a very long time. But getting into post-season? yea, that has to be the goal again next season.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 4, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The way the Eagles tanked the 4th quarter against the semi-professional football team last night was just epic.  The Giants fans are going mental over it as it meant they missed out on the playoffs.
Miami totally wet the bed last night - but 10-6 is far more than they could have expected - their future is bright.
Week 17 is what a former player friend of mine called "U-Haul weekend" - as in, your car is shipped home, your truck is packed and you can't wait to end the season and go home to your family.  Especially this year - especially in Cincinnati.

And thanks NFL - putting the Bucs in Washington game on as the Saturday night game next week - 1.15am start over here.  And more importantly, our top LB will not have clearer covid contact protocol by then.
		
Click to expand...


I thought that Flores was very relaxed on the touchline in the first half, almost as though he didn't care. I gave up at half time. Shocking performance from The Dolphins. I think they were looking towards next season already.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 8, 2021)

Wild.card.weekend, wonder how many games I can get away with watching 😂

Saints vs Chiefs super bowl ?


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 8, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I thought that Flores was very relaxed on the touchline in the first half, almost as though he didn't care. I gave up at half time. Shocking performance from The Dolphins. I think they were looking towards next season already.
		
Click to expand...

I think he knew the writing was on the wall, with the DB's trailing the Bill's receivers by 5 yards and us having no-one that could catch (with all apparently having stone hands) - way too many drops, especially as there were a fair few that hit the receiver in both hands.  Although Parker managed to get enough to secure his bonus - cynical, moi....
Anyhow, 10-6 is way better than any of the media (& fans) thought we would be at at season's end.  Tua didn't have his best game but onwards & upwards - decent picks in the draft and decent cap space as well


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 8, 2021)

Bucs at Football Team - we got turned over in 2005 by an under-manned and un-rated Washington team with Mark Brunell playing QB.  Bucs are on a serious roll offensively right now.  Has to be Tampa Bay.
Rams at Seahawks -   the unknown back-up or Jared Goff with a busted finger.  Either one - same result - Seattle.
Bears at Saints - the Trubiskaholics will be in their element - but it won't be enough - Saints are too good on defense- even Payton's ego can't screw this one up - New Orleans.

Colts at Bills -  Buffalo have lost only three games - two on covid-short weeks, the other on the Hail Murray - they are awesome right now - Buffalo.
Browns at Steelers - nice to see Cleveland back in the playoffs for the first time since Neil Reynolds had hair -  but that was their high point - Pittsburgh.
Ravens at Titans -  Baltimore have gone back to running the ball down everyone's throats in December and will do so again against the Jekyll & Hyde Titan defense -  Baltimore.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2021)

And that’s why Philip Rivers is an over rated QB. Call is dodgy on the catch with a strip. Call on the field goes their way and he doesn’t hurry and spike it. Dumb doesn’t cover it. Why take a long count on the snap you idiot


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2021)

And the bloody refs got that one wrong! He never gave himself up and he was trying to move downfield


----------



## Green Man (Jan 9, 2021)

Refs/Replay officials were terrible. That one at the end was a defo fumble. Also one in the first half when the Bills WR caught it and his foot was out of bounds but counted as a catch.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2021)

That’s a bonehead call by Shotty and a dumb throw by Wilson


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2021)

And then we have that absolute rainbow to Metcalfe.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2021)

Wilson has more sacks than Debbie when she did Dallas


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2021)

Play calling has been an absolute shambles offensively by Seattle. 

Wilson looks shot?!? WTF? From a guy who was throwing TD’s for fun at the start of the season.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2021)

🤮


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

Lost be a decent amount of money that did. 

Seattle were terrible.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 10, 2021)

I so nearly changed my prediction to the Rams but just could not see them getting enough decent offensive QB play to win.  Looks like they didn't need to.  Didn't watch much of that game as I grabbed a couple of hours sleep before the Bucs game.     Colts did the best they could but Rivers is shot - that could well have been his last game.   And Washington played way beyond expectations to make it as close as they did.  Taylor Heineike played the game of his life even with Tirico and Dungy crawling up his backside for three hours.  Tony is a wonderful man but he is still bitter towards the Bucs firing him after the 2001 season and really doesn't like Tom Brady.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 10, 2021)

Jackson looked like the real.deal earlier, Brees not so much, 1/2 time and out for me.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Jesus what a start! 21-0 

Steelers need to score next and soon


----------



## DanFST (Jan 11, 2021)

200 quid on the browns to win. Got called crazy!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 11, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Jesus what a start! 21-0

Steelers need to score next and soon
		
Click to expand...

This aged well ☹️ I’m off to bed


----------



## User62651 (Jan 11, 2021)

DanFST said:



			200 quid on the browns to win. Got called crazy!
		
Click to expand...

odds?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 11, 2021)

Just watched the highlights of the Browns v Steelers game. 

Holy crap! Roethlesberger had a torrid first quarter. 

From 11-0 to first round playoff exit.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 11, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			odds?
		
Click to expand...

Just under 4-1


----------



## User62651 (Jan 11, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Bucs at Football Team - we got turned over in 2005 by an under-manned and un-rated Washington team with Mark Brunell playing QB.  Bucs are on a serious roll offensively right now.  Has to be Tampa Bay.
Rams at Seahawks -   the unknown back-up or Jared Goff with a busted finger.  Either one - same result - Seattle.
Bears at Saints - the Trubiskaholics will be in their element - but it won't be enough - Saints are too good on defense- even Payton's ego can't screw this one up - New Orleans.

Colts at Bills -  Buffalo have lost only three games - two on covid-short weeks, the other on the Hail Murray - they are awesome right now - Buffalo.
Browns at Steelers - nice to see Cleveland back in the playoffs for the first time since Neil Reynolds had hair -  but that was their high point - Pittsburgh.
Ravens at Titans -  Baltimore have gone back to running the ball down everyone's throats in December and will do so again against the Jekyll & Hyde Titan defense -  Baltimore.
		
Click to expand...


Seems home advantage counts for little with such diddy crowds. Seattle loss a surprise but that Rams defence is tough.
Wonder what Beckham jnr thinks about Browns success - jealous or happy? Do you get a superbowl ring for playing any game of a winning season or do you have to play in the SB itself?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 11, 2021)

Any player/official on the roster for part of the regular season gets a ring.  That includes IR for the season players.  I remember the Bucs having a whole issue in 2002 over G Russ Hochstein who played one game early in the season.    The Bucs actually did rings for everyone in their organisation.  I think the NFL pays for 90.

No-one saw that Browns result coming - not with half their coaching staff in quarantine.    The Rams win was down to their defense.   Seattle and Pittsburgh got found out as "good in October" teams.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 11, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			No-one saw that Browns result coming - not with half their coaching staff in quarantine.  .
		
Click to expand...

I did. 

In the last 5 weeks, only played 1 half of good football. Losing to the Bungals, Soccer team and the Browns. I really don't know why the odds were in there favour that heavily.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 11, 2021)

BROWNS WIN!

"Browns is browns" coming back to bite Juju! Goodbye Big Ben!

Bring on the Cheifs


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 11, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I did.

In the last 5 weeks, only played 1 half of good football. Losing to the Bungals, Soccer team and the Browns. I really don't know why the odds were in there favour that heavily.
		
Click to expand...


I think the hype over the 11-0 start had totally died down and they were being seen as a long way behind the Chiefs and Bills in the AFC Power Rankings.  But the Browns had so many things going against them - the line went four points in Pittsburgh's favour in the second half of last week.   But 28-0 in the first quarter?  Just wow.    Pleased for Browns fans - they've waited a long time for this.

Did like the tweet a friend of mine sent out about wanting to know what channel the Patriots' playoff game was being shown on.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Play calling has been an absolute shambles offensively by Seattle.
		
Click to expand...

And Seattle have parted ways with Brian Shottenheimer.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 13, 2021)

Raiders get a new DC ( well one of Grudens old ones ) all they need is some talent that side of the ball. 😉


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2021)

Todd Bowles will get one of the head coaching jobs, as will Arthur Smith and Brian Daboll.  The others are up in the air - most of the highly sought after co-ordinators are still coaching in the playoffs.  They can do limited interviews but their current employment in the 2020 post-season takes priority.

Surprised Dan Quin got the Dallas DC job.  The way Jerry Jones thinks of himself as an expert on everything, he could have appointed himself.    Dallas won three Super Bowls because of Jimmy Johnson and the players he drafted.    They've done diddly squat since - interfering owner syndrome.


----------



## Piece (Jan 13, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



*Surprised Dan Quin got the Dallas DC job.  The way Jerry Jones thinks of himself as an expert on everything, he could have appointed himself.    Dallas won three Super Bowls because of Jimmy Johnson and the players he drafted.    They've done diddly squat since - interfering owner syndrome.*

Click to expand...

Sharky - how do Dallas "get rid" of Jerry, apart from a big bag, some concrete and a fishing boat? It is like UK football in that we have to wait until he retires, or is bought out?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

Piece said:



			Sharky - how do Dallas "get rid" of Jerry, apart from a big bag, some concrete and a fishing boat? It is like UK football in that we have to wait until he retires, or is bought out?
		
Click to expand...

The only way he is leaving is in a coffin but hes really really old (78) and is in the decade of death, so its getting more probable


----------



## DanFST (Jan 13, 2021)

Captainron said:



			The only way he is leaving is in a coffin but hes really really old (78) and is in the decade of death, so its getting more probable
		
Click to expand...

He has so much cash he'll never die. Jerry the cyborg will run Dallas for centuries.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

DanFST said:



			He has so much cash he'll never die. Jerry the cyborg will run Dallas for centuries.
		
Click to expand...

Is he looking at getting his brain into Stephen so he can keep it going......


----------



## Captainron (Jan 13, 2021)

Picks for this weekend

Rams
Chiefs
Bills
Bucs


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2021)

Piece said:



			Sharky - how do Dallas "get rid" of Jerry, apart from a big bag, some concrete and a fishing boat? It is like UK football in that we have to wait until he retires, or is bought out?
		
Click to expand...


They don't.  Owners pass teams on to their families when they die.  Normally the sons like Jim Irsay taking over from the infamous Robert in Indianapolis but the Rams did wind up with Georgia Frontiere as owner after Carroll Rosenbloom died in 1979.  She was the legend who was told about her top player becoming a free agent, commented "well if he only has a free agent can't we pay for him to have a proper one".  She really was a few bricks short of a load.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

PS, I see the Crimson Tide aka Alabama have smashed it again. Have they any stand out players who will be top draft choices.

That aside, good to see BB of the pats telling the Orange headed one to get lost re his upcoming award. Wonder if he will be offered one under the new POTUS.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2021)

Half the players in the Alabama v Ohio State game will be 1st round picks.  QB Justin Fields of the Buckeyes will go No.2 behind Trevor Lawrence of Clemson.   WR Davonta Smith from Alabama is one of the best receivers in years and could go No.3 to Miami.  RB Najee Harris will probably be a 1st rounder even though analytics tell teams not to draft backs in the first round.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Half the players in the Alabama v Ohio State game will be 1st round picks.  QB Justin Fields of the Buckeyes will go No.2 behind Trevor Lawrence of Clemson.   WR Davonta Smith from Alabama is one of the best receivers in years and could go No.3 to Miami.  RB Najee Harris will probably be a 1st rounder even though analytics tell teams not to draft backs in the first round.
		
Click to expand...

very suprised to see RB not drafted in the first round. Be very interested to see who the Pats have. Surely they are desperate for a QB.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2021)

I really don't get into draft forecasting at all.   The so-called self-proclaimed "expert", Mel Kiper Jr, is even higher on my nob list than Piers Morgan and Lewis Hamilton.     Even on the actual day of the draft, I have only a little knowledge of the top prospects and who the Bucs are likely to take.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I really don't get into draft forecasting at all.   The so-called self-proclaimed "expert", Mel Kiper Jr, is even higher on my nob list than Piers Morgan and Lewis Hamilton.     Even on the actual day of the draft, I have only a little knowledge of the top prospects and who the Bucs are likely to take.
		
Click to expand...

There’s a knob higher than Piers Morgan 😳
How comes the USA have the best knobs.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 13, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			PS, I see the Crimson Tide aka Alabama have smashed it again. Have they any stand out players who will be top draft choices.

That aside, good to see BB of the pats telling the Orange headed one to get lost re his upcoming award. Wonder if he will be offered one under the new POTUS.
		
Click to expand...

Davonta Smith, WR will be a top 3 pick. Won the Heisman and had a hell of a game the other day.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 13, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			There’s a knob higher than Piers Morgan 😳
How comes the USA have the best knobs.
		
Click to expand...

Leading from the very top


----------



## Piece (Jan 13, 2021)

DanFST said:



			He has so much cash he'll never die. Jerry the cyborg will run Dallas for centuries.
		
Click to expand...

Oh. 🏈🛥⚓️🤐


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Leading from the very top   

Click to expand...

😳🤣🤣


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Davonta Smith, WR will be a top 3 pick. Won the Heisman and had a hell of a game the other day.
		
Click to expand...

Just had a quick look, he looks tasty, what is surprising is that it is honks ago since a WS last won the Heisman.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 14, 2021)

Desmond Howard was a bust in the pros but is a great analyst these days.  Tim Brown had a good career with the Raiders although his final year in Tampa was a waste of time.  Typical Jon Gruden bringing in players past their prime.   There are often college QBs who look awesome but never translate into good NFL players - Gino Torretta won the Heisman, Danny Wuerffel and of course the worst NFL QB of all-time, Tim Tebow.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 15, 2021)

Rob Saleh leaves San Fran to be head coach of the Jets.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Big sale on in the nfl shop.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 15, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Rob Saleh leaves San Fran to be head coach of the Jets.
		
Click to expand...

Most people had him going to Detroit because of family connections there.   Either the Jets' organisation is better than people think or Detroit's is worse.    So basically he went for the dumpster fire that is burning slightly less than the other.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 15, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Big sale on in the nfl shop.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a great Redskins hoodie at White Hart Lane for the Carolina @ Tampa game... I'll be waiting for a new name before I spend anymore on Washington, as much as I love the look of some of the gear out atm!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 15, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			I bought a great Redskins hoodie at White Hart Lane for the Carolina @ Tampa game... I'll be waiting for a new name before I spend anymore on Washington, as much as I love the look of some of the gear out atm!
		
Click to expand...

And you then had the misfortune to have to listen to me on the in-stadium commentary.  Bad day all round!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 15, 2021)

Having gone 4-2 last weekend and really did nearly change my mind on the Rams the morning of the game, time for the Divisional round.

Rams at Packers -  the LA defense is the best left in the playoffs but I just can't see them stopping something like Green Bay's unit -   Packers by 10-14.
Ravens at Bills - game of the weekend - Baltimore just do not score enough points though -  they only just got past a terrible defense in Tennessee -  Bills by 3-7.
Browns at Chiefs - beware the team that looked good the week before -  this is where Cleveland gets put in their place - Chiefs by 17-20.
Bucs at Saints - beating a team three times in a season is not easy.  But even with heart over head, I still see a really surprising blow out -  Bucs by 17-20.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And you then had the misfortune to have to listen to me on the in-stadium commentary.  Bad day all round!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry. Two calls and he'd have developed selective hearing and faded the droning out


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And you then had the misfortune to have to listen to me on the in-stadium commentary.  Bad day all round!
		
Click to expand...

Can I presume I've had the misfortune on several occasions? I've been to all bar about 4 nfl games since they started in 2007!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			Can I presume I've had the misfortune on several occasions? I've been to all bar about 4 nfl games since they started in 2007!
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry to hear that!!!!! Was it a whiney sound


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			Can I presume I've had the misfortune on several occasions? I've been to all bar about 4 nfl games since they started in 2007!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah cool if he did them, I've been to a few and always wondered who that English fella who's desperately trying to sound American was 🤣😁


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			Can I presume I've had the misfortune on several occasions? I've been to all bar about 4 nfl games since they started in 2007!
		
Click to expand...

No that was the first one I did.  It is the job of the home team to provide the in-game commentary and the Bucs asked me to do it.   I was involved in other events in their 2009 and 2011 games at Wembley.  But for some unknown reason, the NFL thought I did a good job and had asked me to do all four 2020 games until they were cancelled.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah cool if he did them, I've been to a few and always wondered who that English fella who's desperately trying to sound American was 🤣😁
		
Click to expand...

If I try and do an American accent, I sound like a combination of Peyton Manning and Forrest Gump.  That kind of false impressionism never works. On radio and TV work, you should always be yourself.  You've got the job from being the so-called expert you are so stick with that.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 16, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And you then had the misfortune to have to listen to me on the in-stadium commentary.  Bad day all round!
		
Click to expand...

Did you have a Jameis INT first play in your pre game notes?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 16, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Did you have a Jameis INT first play in your pre game notes?
		
Click to expand...

I was standing pre-game with Neil Reynolds and Shaun Gayle and we were talking about that very thing.   Well that and Gayle getting beaten on a long TD pass in 1989 by a friend of mine.   Game commentary like that is pretty intense and you are just focused on calling each play from what you hear from your spotter (3 in the gun, one back 25, pass complete to 13 at the 35, 42 on the tackle).  Winston pass complete to Mike Evans at the Tampa 35, Deion Bradbury on the tackle.  That kind of thing.   

Winston began his career with the Bucs with a pick six against Tennessee. He ended it with a pick six against Atlanta.   He has a great arm but is incredibly immature as a person.   By the time of the Carolina game in London last year, the Bucs' coaching staff had made up their mind not to re-sign him at the end of the year and I was privy to that information off the record.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Rams, ravens, kc and saints in my acca 🤞🏼


Let’s see how spectacularly bad this goes


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2021)

Imagine if the Browns turned over the Chiefs 🙊😂
Not possible is it? 👀


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 16, 2021)

Im going Packers, Ravens, Chiefs,Saints.......

May the best teams win


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2021)

Rams defense is getting their backsides handed to them in this half.

Donald is not effective at all and Ramsay is being schooled by Adams


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2021)

I reckon Goff has to be on his way out at the Rams (at least out of favour) and they will look to draft a QB. 

Green Bay do look very good and Mr Rogers has been consistently  incredible this season


----------



## User62651 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bills Ravens was a hard watch but mainly because of the strips clash. White and blue v white and purple. Why is this never an issue in NFL, see it quite often, do they not have 3rd kits? Or one team wear solid colour outfit?
When there's a melee of players v hard to see who's who.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2021)

Yup. Had that issue when I watched the highlights this morning.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 17, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Bills Ravens was a hard watch but mainly because of the strips clash. White and blue v white and purple. Why is this never an issue in NFL, see it quite often, do they not have 3rd kits? Or one team wear solid colour outfit?
When there's a melee of players v hard to see who's who.
		
Click to expand...

The home team has the choice of colours.  At the start of the season, they specify what they will wear each week.   The visiting team will then wear white/coloured opposites.  Home teams can specify their colour rush (third) outfits up to three times a game.    To be honest, I had no trouble identifying which player was which in the Buffalo v Baltimore game.  The Ravens players were the ones on the bottom of the pile


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 17, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I reckon Goff has to be on his way out at the Rams (at least out of favour) and they will look to draft a QB.

Green Bay do look very good and Mr Rogers has been consistently  incredible this season
		
Click to expand...

Goff's cap hit in 2021 would be $32M so he is not going anywhere right now.  And it is unlikely they will find anyone worthwhile late in the first round.   Both the Rams and Eagles are now seriously regretting the contract extensions they gave Goff and Wentz for the cap hits they are now incurring.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 17, 2021)

As a 49ers fan, I would give away almost anything for Watson. Perfect timing to replace Jimmy G.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Goff's cap hit in 2021 would be $32M so he is not going anywhere right now.  And it is unlikely they will find anyone worthwhile late in the first round.   Both the Rams and Eagles are now seriously regretting the contract extensions they gave Goff and Wentz for the cap hits they are now incurring.
		
Click to expand...

Brady was a 6th round pick. Wilson a 3rd round pick. Rodgers went late in the first round of his class too. 

Not outside the realms of possibility that there could be that rough diamond there for them late on. 

Rams need a better QB and they made the mistake of giving up the contract after that Super Bowl run. Most teams would have to be fair. 

So do they pay him to warm the bench?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 17, 2021)

They would not be able to afford to cut him because of the cap hit so it's play or bench.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2021)

Mahomes got smashed and looked concussed


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2021)

If he has concussion then he’s out next week and the Bills look a great shout for the Super Bowl

edit - confirmed out with concussion for the rest of this game. 
Getting interesting


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2021)

Ooooh, someone is going to be tired at work in the morning.


----------



## Piece (Jan 17, 2021)

Cheeky little fourth down call at the end to seal the deal at Arrowhead.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 18, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Rams, ravens, kc and saints in my acca 🤞🏼


Let’s see how spectacularly bad this goes
		
Click to expand...

Couldn’t of went much worse to be fair 😆

Packers v Buffalo 
packers win it....


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2021)

Are they starting to believe in Tampa? 😎


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2021)

Bucs win. Unbelievable. Highlights showed Brees having a shocker.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2021)

The Bucs' defensive gameplan was superb - Brees' lack of arm strength was shown throughout.     Awesome win.

And can I just point out that I predicted all four results correctly and was not far out with even the scores?   If that Baltimore RB catches the certain TD pass with 4:00 left, I would have even had that one spot on.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 18, 2021)

Browns were hard done by there. Sorensen hit was awful, stupid rules cost the browns 10 points on that hit (most likely)


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And can I just point out that I predicted all four results correctly and was not far out with even the scores?   If that Baltimore RB catches the certain TD pass with 4:00 left, I would have even had that one spot on.
		
Click to expand...

But you’re the expert on here. You’re not allowed to mess up your predictions, we rely on you for our betting! 🤣🤣


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Browns were hard done by there. Sorensen hit was awful, stupid rules cost the browns 10 points on that hit (most likely)
		
Click to expand...

I was surprised this wasn't called for an illegal helmet to helmet hit.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm not saying the league is questionable.... 

But that was dangerous, Mahomes also cannot play vs the Bills. 

Will player safety somehow be forgotten and he allowed to play? So there is a potential of a Brady/Mahomes Superbowl.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 18, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I'm not saying the league is questionable....

But that was dangerous, *Mahomes also cannot play vs the Bills.*

Will player safety somehow be forgotten and he allowed to play? So there is a potential of a Brady/Mahomes Superbowl.
		
Click to expand...

That seems to be uncertain at present from some US media coverage - the protocol seems to be open to numerous outcomes.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			That seems to be uncertain at present from some US media coverage - the protocol seems to be open to numerous outcomes.
		
Click to expand...

As a Chiefs fan the only consolation of No 15 possibly being unavailable on Sunday is knowing that Andy Reed is coaching this team and will come up with a plan that gives us a shot of getting to the Superbowl.

Interesting to note we ran all over them in week 6 gaining more yards on the ground than through the air. Question is can we do this with Henne at QB and not having the same threat with his 
arm?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2021)

Can I just post a NFL random irritation here?  It's not "superbowl" - one word.  It's two words - "Super Bowl".
Thankyou.

That one was also brought to you by the entire Bucs' PR staff where it's a $10 fine if you get it wrong anywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Can I just post a NFL random irritation here?  It's not "superbowl" - one word.  It's two words - "Super Bowl".
Thankyou.

That one was also brought to you by the entire Bucs' PR staff where it's a $10 fine if you get it wrong anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Appologies from me, I am a very lazy keyboardist.

Anyways, going to be a struggle for yous and us next week.

Watching old man Brees last night its just as well NO only allowed Jameis the one pass, the offence couldn't have been any worse than it was with no down field threat.

Looking forward to my mate getting up New Orleans this morning and giving him plenty of stick. He's been telling me how many weapons the Saints had on offence all season....


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Can I just post a NFL random irritation here?  It's not "superbowl" - one word.  It's two words - "Super Bowl".
Thankyou.

That one was also brought to you by the entire Bucs' PR staff where it's a $10 fine if you get it wrong anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

PS, what’s your thoughts on Brady lifting the Vince Lombardi whilst wearing a Bucks shirt. I know you have not been a lover of him and the Pats. So would it be a mixed emotions day or not.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			PS, what’s your thoughts on Brady lifting the Vince Lombardi whilst wearing a Bucks shirt. I know you have not been a lover of him and the Pats. So would it be a mixed emotions day or not.
		
Click to expand...

It would be beautiful 🤣


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			PS, what’s your thoughts on Brady lifting the Vince Lombardi whilst wearing a Bucks shirt. I know you have not been a lover of him and the Pats. So would it be a mixed emotions day or not.
		
Click to expand...


No idea why he would be wearing the shirt of the Milwaukee basketball team     But for the BUCS, I would have no problem with him.   His biggest advantage is that he is not Jameis Winston.   So without 40 turnovers a season, the team is successful.  They were loaded with talent when Brady signed in March and added three major pieces in the draft too.     I have heard nothing but good things from around One Buc Place about how he is with team-mates and staffers alike.

I was there in Qualcomm Stadium in San Diego on 26 Jan 2003 when the Bucs beat the Raiders and it was the greatest moment any die-hard fan like I am could experience.  I have even gotten to hold the actual Vince Lombardi Trophy from the win, not one of the replicas.    I would not want to go to another Super Bowl - one was enough and it was special.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 18, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was there in Qualcomm Stadium in San Diego on 26 Jan 2003 when the Bucs beat the Raiders and it was the greatest moment any die-hard fan like I am could experience.  I have even gotten to hold the actual Vince Lombardi Trophy from the win, not one of the replicas.    I would not want to go to another Super Bowl - one was enough and it was special.
		
Click to expand...

thanks for reminding me 😉


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2021)

Gosh how did these suddenly appear here?


----------



## Piece (Jan 18, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Gosh how did these suddenly appear here?   
View attachment 34549
View attachment 34550

Click to expand...

Nice. Must have been like Leicester winning the Premier League.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 18, 2021)

http://abcn.ws/1KXbl9l

not a bad little read about the Vince Lombardi trophy.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 18, 2021)

Each team gets a unique trophy and the chance to purchase two replicas that are around two inches shorter.  These are used for public appearances.  The Bucs have one replica in the foyer at One Buc Place and the other goes out for fan events.  I was fortunate enough to get to hold the original that remains in the Glazers' office.  I always remember being at one of the Wembley events where there was an even smaller copy of the trophy on display and people phoning their friends to say they had taken their picture with the Super Bowl.   

The best story about the trophy is that this will be Super Bowl LIV (54) but there are 55 trophies in existence. The Baltimore Colts won Super Bowl V and the trophy was held by their owner Carroll Rosenbloom.  He then did a deal to purchase the LA Rams with Robert Irsay taking over the Colts.  He simply took the trophy with him because he thought it was his.  Irsay spent years trying to get it back and eventually Commissioner Pete Rozelle gave permission for an identical replica Super Bowl V trophy to be made for the Colts.   There were stories a few years ago that the original was returned but it's still a classic trivia fact.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 21, 2021)

See that Old Man Rivers has finally dragged his boat ashore and decided to coach high school football. 

Ends up 5th in all time passing yards


----------



## User62651 (Jan 21, 2021)

watched the last play of the Chiefs Browns game a few times now, for the uneducated fan like myself why is it deemed to be so special or brave a play call by coach Reid?  
There's a minute left in the game and it's 4th down and inches just beside the half way line. I get it that normally on a 4th down you punt if you're too far out for a field goal attempt, bit risky to give up territory if you're play doesn't work out. This time KC did run a QB throw play on the 4th down. With only inches for the down didn't seem such a big deal to me but clearly I'm not getting it. The play looked very easy. I guess the trick was making Cleveland think you're going to punt?
Was the danger that a minute left was enough for cleveland offense to score a TD and win, even from way back in their own half?
% wise which was the safer thing for KC to do - punt or try for the inches down on 4th?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 21, 2021)

Haskins signs for the Steelers


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 21, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			watched the last play of the Chiefs Browns game a few times now, for the uneducated fan like myself why is it deemed to be so special or brave a play call by coach Reid? 
There's a minute left in the game and it's 4th down and inches just beside the half way line. I get it that normally on a 4th down you punt if you're too far out for a field goal attempt, bit risky to give up territory if you're play doesn't work out. This time KC did run a QB throw play on the 4th down. With only inches for the down didn't seem such a big deal to me but clearly I'm not getting it. The play looked very easy. I guess the trick was making Cleveland think you're going to punt?
Was the danger that a minute left was enough for cleveland offense to score a TD and win, even from way back in their own half?
% wise which was the safer thing for KC to do - punt or try for the inches down on 4th?
		
Click to expand...

it was genius by the KC coaching staff in the way they pulled that play off.  The safe tactic was to punt and force Cleveland to go the length of the field to try and win it.   The normal step would be to come to the line of scrimmage and try to draw the defense offside, gain the five yards by penalty and end the game that way.   To actually run a play is risking not making it and giving the Browns the ball at around midfield.  But the way they did it coming up to the line and then snapping the ball when no-one expected it was unreal.  They had definitely practiced that potential situation which is where great coaching comes in.  It totally blew the mind of Tony Romo on the commentary and proved that the KC coach Andy Reid has the biggest balls in the NFL.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 21, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			it was genius by the KC coaching staff in the way they pulled that play off.  The safe tactic was to punt and force Cleveland to go the length of the field to try and win it.   The normal step would be to come to the line of scrimmage and try to draw the defense offside, gain the five yards by penalty and end the game that way.   To actually run a play is risking not making it and giving the Browns the ball at around midfield.  But the way they did it coming up to the line and then snapping the ball when no-one expected it was unreal.  They had definitely practiced that potential situation which is where great coaching comes in.  It totally blew the mind of Tony Romo on the commentary and proved that the KC coach Andy Reid has the biggest balls in the NFL.
		
Click to expand...

So if they got a 5 yard penalty from getting Brown's defense offside it would have been 1st down and 10 again?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 21, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			So if they got a 5 yard penalty from getting Brown's defense offside it would have been 1st down and 10 again?
		
Click to expand...

If they had drawn Cleveland offside they would have been given 5 yards which would have given them another set of downs. They had 1 timeout left and what usually happens is that teams call fake snaps while the clock winds down hoping to draw a defender into moving early. Those defenders know that and stayed still waiting for the clock to runout and have the punter come out. 
The great thing was to go against every percentage and “tradition” in a tight game with a relatively short field and run a play.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 21, 2021)

Captainron said:



			If they had drawn Cleveland offside they would have been given 5 yards which would have given them another set of downs. They had 1 timeout left and what usually happens is that teams call fake snaps while the clock winds down hoping to draw a defender into moving early. Those defenders know that and stayed still waiting for the clock to runout and have the punter come out.
The great thing was to go against every percentage and “tradition” in a tight game with a relatively short field and run a play.
		
Click to expand...

Ok  so when that last play ran the punter wasn't on the field, that would have been a special teams situation that would have had to have been called? So we expected a series of fake snaps to waste time but in fact they did snap it for real?
Think I'm getting it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Do we know who is going to kill the star spangled banner at the SuperBowl yet


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			So if they got a 5 yard penalty from getting Brown's defense offside it would have been 1st down and 10 again?
		
Click to expand...

That is correct.  And then they could have just run the clock out.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Ok  so when that last play ran the punter wasn't on the field, that would have been a special teams situation that would have had to have been called? So we expected a series of fake snaps to waste time but in fact they did snap it for real?
Think I'm getting it.
		
Click to expand...

The offense was on the field but yes most people were expecting a lot of players moving around, fake calls at the line etc trying to get the defense to jump.   Most people expected them to keep doing that until the play clock reached zero and they then called a time out and brought the punt unit out instead.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Do we know who is going to kill the star spangled banner at the SuperBowl yet
		
Click to expand...

OH  SAY CAN YOU SEE BY THE DAWN'S EARLY LIGHT .....

Unless it's the Flock of Seagulls, I'm going to be very disappointed.    Actually it will be Eric Church and Jazmine Sullivan.  No I've never heard of them either.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 22, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			OH  SAY CAN YOU SEE BY THE DAWN'S EARLY LIGHT .....

Unless it's the Flock of Seagulls, I'm going to be very disappointed.    Actually it will be Eric Church and Jazmine Sullivan.  No I've never heard of them either.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, new to me.
Re Flock of Seagulls Shark, we were at Epcot in 2019 and they were having weekly live appearances and we happened to be there on the day that FOS's played - total fluke & a real blast from the past


----------



## Piece (Jan 22, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			That is correct.  And then they could have just run the clock out.
		
Click to expand...

Has there ever been an occasion where the take a knee snap to run the clock out has failed. e.g. QB fumble, duff snap?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Has there ever been an occasion where the take a knee snap to run the clock out has failed. e.g. QB fumble, duff snap?
		
Click to expand...

1978  The Miracle in the Meadowlands - the Giants could have taken a knee but the QB called a run play (in the days where QBs called the plays) and it was fumbled.  Herm Edwards picked it up and returned it for a score.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2021)

I really cannot call either of the Conference Championship games.  This is the 4th time the Bucs have been there and I have been involved in previewing the game and talking about it on American media all week.   The Bucs had every break going last week in New Orleans and now face a far better offense in far different conditions.   They will be without Antonio Brown and possibly safety Antoine Winfield too.  As for the AFC, there was no way Mahomes was going to be missing the game through concussion - the Bills are playing tremendous football the last two months whilst the Chiefs have been winning but flattering to deceive.

Either way, if the Bucs lose in Green Bay, that will be my interest in the NFL season over.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 23, 2021)

How does a smallish town like Green Bay (same pop'n as Carlisle) sustain such a successful football team? Even with the pull of people from other parts of Wisconsin it's still small scale. Appreciate the draft intentionally helps to even the teams out but it is a puzzle.
You normally associate big teams with big cities? 
Green Bay population 104,000. Lambeau Field capacity 81,500. What gives? Does every citizen bar the bed ridden and babies attend on game day?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2021)

How the heck is Mahomes cleared to play in 5 days? Concussion usually lasts a minimum of 7 days. It’s a bit fishy. He was out of it for about a minute. Properly wobbly and blank looking. 

Wonder how much pressure was put on the independent doctor to clear him to play?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			How does a smallish town like Green Bay (same pop'n as Carlisle) sustain such a successful football team? Even with the pull of people from other parts of Wisconsin it's still small scale. Appreciate the draft intentionally helps to even the teams out but it is a puzzle.
You normally associate big teams with big cities?
Green Bay population 104,000. Lambeau Field capacity 81,500. What gives? Does every citizen bar the bed ridden and babies attend on game day?

Click to expand...

Back in the 1920s, in the early days of the NFL, the teams were all concentrated on the East Coast or North of the country.  There were many small cities with teams from Providence to Duluth.  The Packers, named after the Acme Packing company, were one of them.   In the 1960s, there was a concern that the big city teams could dominate the league, Commissioner Pete Rozelle brought in revenue sharing amongst the teams, something baseball never did.   This enabled all league revenues to be shared equally amongst the teams or now true franchises.   Hence the Packers could survive against New York, Chicago, Los Angeles etc.   In terms of popularity, Packer fans come from all over Wisconsin.  Until the mid 1980s, they used to play three of their eight home games each season in Milwaukee.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2021)

Captainron said:



			How the heck is Mahomes cleared to play in 5 days? Concussion usually lasts a minimum of 7 days. It’s a bit fishy. He was out of it for about a minute. Properly wobbly and blank looking.

Wonder how much pressure was put on the independent doctor to clear him to play?
		
Click to expand...

No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no      yes


----------



## Captainron (Jan 23, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no      yes
		
Click to expand...

Somebody is going to get paaaaiiiiiddddd


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 23, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I really cannot call either of the Conference Championship games.  This is the 4th time the Bucs have been there and I have been involved in previewing the game and talking about it on American media all week.   The Bucs had every break going last week in New Orleans and now face a far better offense in far different conditions.   They will be without Antonio Brown and possibly safety Antoine Winfield too.  As for the AFC, there was no way Mahomes was going to be missing the game through concussion - the Bills are playing tremendous football the last two months whilst the Chiefs have been winning but flattering to deceive.

Either way, if the Bucs lose in Green Bay, that will be my interest in the NFL season over.
		
Click to expand...

Do you give the Bucs any chance if it snows? I know Brady will have enough experience in it but the rest?


----------



## User62651 (Jan 23, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I really cannot call either of the Conference Championship games.  This is the 4th time the Bucs have been there and I have been involved in previewing the game and talking about it on American media all week.   The Bucs had every break going last week in New Orleans and now face a far better offense in far different conditions.   They will be without Antonio Brown and possibly safety Antoine Winfield too.  As for the AFC, there was no way Mahomes was going to be missing the game through concussion - the Bills are playing tremendous football the last two months whilst the Chiefs have been winning but flattering to deceive.

Either way, if the Bucs lose in Green Bay, that will be my interest in the NFL season over.
		
Click to expand...

Does the 38-10 spanking TB gave GB in October count for nothing at this stage? 
Must be some psychological advantage to TB there surely?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2021)

Not really - the Bucs had lost twice to the Saints including a 38-3 home humiliation in November.   Teams change during the season and we now have the four best teams in the NFL playing their best football (except the Chiefs) when it really counts.   Snow is not such a massive home advantage as you think but I do remember a 1985 game when a terrible Bucs team went to Lambeau in a foot of snow playing in white.  I have heard some great stories from players who were in that game.    The Bucs definitely do have a chance and the gambling line is Green Bay by 3.   I can see this being something along the lines of 37-24 Packers but I would be delighted to be totally wrong on this one.     We should have a Zoom call before the Super Bowl to talk all things NFL - happy to answer any questions on the game people might have.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 23, 2021)

Antonio brown injured, important or not?
How important is Gronk to this TB offense?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 23, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Not really - the Bucs had lost twice to the Saints including a 38-3 home humiliation in November.   Teams change during the season and we now have the four best teams in the NFL playing their best football (except the Chiefs) when it really counts.   Snow is not such a massive home advantage as you think but I do remember a 1985 game when a terrible Bucs team went to Lambeau in a foot of snow playing in white.  I have heard some great stories from players who were in that game.    The Bucs definitely do have a chance and the gambling line is Green Bay by 3.   I can see this being something along the lines of 37-24 Packers but I would be delighted to be totally wrong on this one.     We should have a Zoom call before the Super Bowl to talk all things NFL - happy to answer any questions on the game people might have.
		
Click to expand...

Why does.the Raiders D suck, but I think you only get an hour on zoom 😂.

I'm calling a Packers/Bills superbowl, so expect to see Bugs vs Chiefs.😉

Glad the Packers.game is on first as I'll get to watch all of that  one.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 23, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Antonio brown injured, important or not?
How important is Gronk to this TB offense?
		
Click to expand...


Not so much - they can use Scotty Miller or Tyler Johnson in his place as the third WR.  He's a favourite of Brady for sure which is why his numbers were high in the last month of the season.
Gronk is way past his sell-by date and can hardly run.  He is used a lot as a blocker or on goal-line plays.   Cameron Brate is a far better receiving tight end.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 23, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			.     We should have a Zoom call before the Super Bowl to talk all things NFL - happy to answer any questions on the game people might have.
		
Click to expand...

This would be great. I have no idea what I want to know (!), but I'm well up for it! 

Re the big prize, it's anyone but the Buccs for me. I'm just anti-Brady, and I know it's petty but I don't really care! Once you get caught cheating like that...


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

I’m going for Bills and GB, both very close.

Mahomes was always going to play, wasn’t he? 😉


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

I would love to see the Bills and Bucaneers in the Super Bowl. Buffalo to win it all. 

Kansas City had their moment last year and the Packers have done it plenty in the past.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

@Pathetic Shark. Honestly how has this season for the Bucs gone against your expectations?

Player acquisitions and their scores tor the season etc? 

Blind us with science


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2021)

I thought the Bucs would make the post-season as they were totally loaded with talent but were being held back by the immature turnover machine that was Jameis Winston.  They had a stellar 2020 draft so all the pieces were there for a run.   I expected them to beat Washington and even New Orleans.   But I think they are the 4th best team of the four left in the post-season.  But I'll take that.   I really don't get massively excited like some fans over games any more.  I went mental enough when they won the Super Bowl so anything else is just gravy.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Am I allowed to tentatively suggest a wee GM Forum NFL fantasy league next year? 👀


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Pathetic Shark shouldn’t reply to this...

Without googling it, how long do you think the average NFL game is from kick off to final whistle?

And how long is the ball in play during the average game?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 24, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I thought the Bucs would make the post-season as they were totally loaded with talent but were being held back by the immature turnover machine that was Jameis Winston.  They had a stellar 2020 draft so all the pieces were there for a run.   I expected them to beat Washington and even New Orleans.   But I think they are the 4th best team of the four left in the post-season.  But I'll take that.   I really don't get massively excited like some fans over games any more.  I went mental enough when they won the Super Bowl so anything else is just gravy.
		
Click to expand...

They may well be 4th best but at the moment they have the GOAT In Brady. He has been there, he has ragged it, bagged it, and slept with it. He is the pressure man. I think there’s life in the old dog yet.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Pathetic Shark shouldn’t reply to this...

Without googling it, how long do you think the average NFL game is from kick off to final whistle?

And how long is the ball in play during the average game?
		
Click to expand...

I always used to think that it was 4 to 5 hours to complete the game but looking at the kick off times for tonight's two matches I'm going for 3 hours 15 minutes. And the ball is in play for 12 minutes of that time.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

What's the Green Bay number 51 wearing on his left hand? It looks like he's wearing a black boxing glove.


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Pathetic Shark shouldn’t reply to this...

Without googling it, how long do you think the average NFL game is from kick off to final whistle?

And how long is the ball in play during the average game?
		
Click to expand...

When I’m watching, I bank on just over 3hrs.

Ball in play? I’d guess 10 mins tops.


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

That was a tidy drive from the Buccs.

Whats with the mahjong things from the GB crowd?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Super drive that.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Pathetic Shark shouldn’t reply to this...

Without googling it, how long do you think the average NFL game is from kick off to final whistle?

And how long is the ball in play during the average game?
		
Click to expand...

2 hours and 57 minutes. 
Ball live for 12 minutes and 14 seconds

Full on guesses


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Pathetic Shark shouldn’t reply to this...

Without googling it, how long do you think the average NFL game is from kick off to final whistle?

And how long is the ball in play during the average game?
		
Click to expand...

3 to 4 hours? Going to be hard to watch both tonight...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

The average game is 3 hours 12 minutes. The ball is in play for 11 minutes. Good guesses!


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

Piece said:



			That was a tidy drive from the Buccs.

Whats with the mahjong things from the GB crowd?
		
Click to expand...

I should have looked more closely! I think it’s D## for defense...


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Wow!!! What a huge play


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Some ending to the half that 😯


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

Where was the coverage?!!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Piece said:



			Where was the coverage?!!
		
Click to expand...

Can’t believe they went short there. Rather cover the deep ball and give yourself a chance to tackle


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 24, 2021)

Fear for the Packers. Bucs playing well in the cold.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 24, 2021)

Wouldn't want to be a Greenbay fan with Rodgers less than stellar record of comebacks. If Tampa are leading in 4th quarter its game over....


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 24, 2021)

Huh. Who would back against Brady?


----------



## User62651 (Jan 24, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Huh. Who would back against Brady?
		
Click to expand...

It is quite the story. People got fed up with Brady and Pats winning so often but I think he is gaining a whole new level of respect this post season with a new team. You'd have to think he keeps going next season, when he'll be 44 yo, given how well he's slotted in at TB. 44! - worth repeating! 🤔


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

Blimey. TB defense has come to the party. Good play call for that TD.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Cacky pants time for PS I imagine 💩


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Game on


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

This is shaping up brilliantly.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

I’d imagine he doesn’t have as many in him per game as he used to but some power in that bullet pass from Brady.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Massive turnover that.

Worst case was a field goal


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 24, 2021)

Why is the defense guy there allowed to catch the ball and put his knee on the ground then continue running when normally having a knee down ends the play?


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

TB starting to choke. Gotta to make those catches.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 24, 2021)

GB not going for it makes no sense. Go for it and fail - the Bucs are pinned back.
Now they need to get the ball back AND make a TD.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2021)

Could Rodgers have dashed for the end zone on that last play? Looked wide open from the replays I've seen.


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

Very surprised about that call on 4th down.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 24, 2021)

Piece said:



			Very surprised about that call on 4th down.
		
Click to expand...

You don't win the big games with ultra conservative plays like that.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

And that’s that!

@Pathetic Shark congrats on another Super Bowl appearance


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Could Rodgers have dashed for the end zone on that last play? Looked wide open from the replays I've seen.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I thought. Mahomes makes that easily. I guess age and habit made him throw it.


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

In the end, a good game. Turns out GB choked! Tampa deserved that overall. Sharky is booking his flights as I type...🤣


----------



## GaryK (Jan 24, 2021)

You're 8pts down, 4th & Goal.
Do you go for it - if fail, then TB start inside the 10yd line.

No, you kick the FG, still needing a TD to win, kick off that could get TB good field position on the return (even risk TB returning for a TD).

WTF were they thinking by kicking the FG?
Maybe you try faking the FG and go for the TD?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2021)

55 Superbowls; if Brady plays next week he will have played in 10 of them.  That is one hell of a record.

And the first time one of the teams in a Super Bowl is playing in their home stadium.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 24, 2021)

GaryK said:



			You're 8pts down, 4th & Goal.
Do you go for it - if fail, then TB start inside the 10yd line.

No, you kick the FG, still needing a TD to win, kick off that could get TB good field position on the return (even risk TB returning for a TD).

WTF were they thinking by kicking the FG?
Maybe you try faking the FG and go for the TD?
		
Click to expand...

He should have run on 3rd down to at least b ring run option for 4th down.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			55 Superbowls; if Brady plays next week he will have played in 10 of them.  That is one hell of a record.

And the first time one of the teams in a Super Bowl is playing in their home stadium.
		
Click to expand...

If he plays next week he’ll be flying solo. 😀


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 24, 2021)

GaryK said:



			You're 8pts down, 4th & Goal.
Do you go for it - if fail, then TB start inside the 10yd line.

No, you kick the FG, still needing a TD to win, kick off that could get TB good field position on the return (even risk TB returning for a TD).

WTF were they thinking by kicking the FG?
Maybe you try faking the FG and go for the TD?
		
Click to expand...

Its the NFC Championship game, you go for it on 4th down if you want to win the game. Its a no brainer....


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

Hope the next game is as good. I’ll be 😴 so will catch tomorrow.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I stayed up until the Bucs took a tackle as expected at 13 but seeing a whole bunch of friends of mine on the Buc fan board behind Roger Goodell was a major highlight especially as I was on-line with two of them at the time.
		
Click to expand...

How good has Wirfs been though. Brilliant first season


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 24, 2021)

Wow.  Just wow.   Been busy with media commitments and will be for the next two weeks.   We did everything we could to throw that game away from 28-10.
And no I will not be going.   I always said going to Super Bowl XXXVII was the ultimate for me.   I will watch the game from here in the UK and will be happy with it.   I've been to one and held the trophy - I am good with that.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 25, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Couldn’t of went much worse to be fair 😆

Packers v Buffalo
packers win it....
		
Click to expand...

Stick to f‘kin tiddlywinks soft lad


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			I’m going for Bills and GB, both very close
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣. 0 and 2!


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 25, 2021)

I know this won't go down well, but nuts to it, if that wasn't fixed. Why? Well as soon as I heard the SB was going to be at the Bucks place there was only gonna be one winner. Three wins "on the road". Pah. Highly trained and massively paid blokes can't catch a ball under pressure when it counts. Superstar QB who walks about like he don't give a poo all game. Only started to show some passion when they couldn't win and then only to the sideline official. To not run in the easy TD on third down at the end was unbelievable. Brady throwing like a rank amateur in the third to make the game look interesting.  AR playing properly in the third, again, to make the game look interesting.  All smelt very whiffy to me.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 25, 2021)

Now to predict the winner.

Brady.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 25, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Now to predict the winner.

Brady.
		
Click to expand...

Problem for Brady now is is going up against the best QB in the game by a sizeable margin..


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I know this won't go down well, but nuts to it, if that wasn't fixed. Why? Well as soon as I heard the SB was going to be at the Bucks place there was only gonna be one winner. Three wins "on the road". Pah. Highly trained and massively paid blokes can't catch a ball under pressure when it counts. Superstar QB who walks about like he don't give a poo all game. Only started to show some passion when they couldn't win and then only to the sideline official. To not run in the easy TD on third down at the end was unbelievable. Brady throwing like a rank amateur in the third to make the game look interesting.  AR playing properly in the third, again, to make the game look interesting.  All smelt very whiffy to me.
		
Click to expand...


Absolute total and utter blocks.  Best stay off this thread.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2021)

Kansas City are just an attacking behemoth. They have so many weapons on the field. Best team in football for sure. However the Super Bowl is a one off game and underdogs win them regularly enough. 

Looking forward to it


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I know this won't go down well, but nuts to it, if that wasn't fixed. Why? Well as soon as I heard the SB was going to be at the Bucks place there was only gonna be one winner. Three wins "on the road". Pah. Highly trained and massively paid blokes can't catch a ball under pressure when it counts. Superstar QB who walks about like he don't give a poo all game. Only started to show some passion when they couldn't win and then only to the sideline official. To not run in the easy TD on third down at the end was unbelievable. Brady throwing like a rank amateur in the third to make the game look interesting.  AR playing properly in the third, again, to make the game look interesting.  All smelt very whiffy to me.
		
Click to expand...

No team or player would ever throw a conference championship game. To get to and win the super bowl is every players dream. You can’t win one if you’re not in it. 

No way! No how! No chance!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2021)

And Super Bowl venues are decided around four years in advance.   This definitely ranks amongst the most stupid posts ever put on this forum and there have been enough of them.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 25, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And Super Bowl venues are decided around four years in advance.   This definitely ranks amongst the most stupid posts ever put on this forum and there have been enough of them.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest are all Super Bowls played in nice warm weather or indoor stadiums?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			In the end, a good game. Turns out GB choked! Tampa deserved that overall. Sharky is booking his flights as I type...🤣
		
Click to expand...

Re GB choking, I mentioned about Brady having been there in 9 superbowls plus  championships, games play offs etc. Pressure is something you can handle or maybe not.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Out of interest are all Super Bowls played in nice warm weather or indoor stadiums?
		
Click to expand...

Probably depends on the biggest Brown envelope 😁 maybe PS has some insight on it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Out of interest are all Super Bowls played in nice warm weather or indoor stadiums?
		
Click to expand...

Yes 

There is some understanding that it’s held in a stadium where the temp had to be above 10/15 degrees or has a roof - they mentioned it’s only been played once outside those remits in New York with a contingency plan in place because of Snow . It’s why some places will never host it


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 25, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes

There is some understanding that it’s held in a stadium where the temp had to be above 10/15 degrees or has a roof - they mentioned it’s only been played once outside those remits in New York with a contingency plan in place because of Snow . It’s why some places will never host it
		
Click to expand...

Shame, some of these cold weather stadiums have the best atmosphere and certainly tests the players.

Keep telling my mate that is why the Saints are soft, playing in a nice air conditioned indoor stadium


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Out of interest are all Super Bowls played in nice warm weather or indoor stadiums?
		
Click to expand...

They went outdoors in New York a few years ago which could have been a disaster but they got away with it on gameday.  I know the media did not enjoy it.  You need a city with the stadium and infrastructure to host it so the likes of Tampa, Miami, New Orleans, Los Angeles etc.    Dallas barged their way into the party because of their owner's influence in the league.  Other trips to the likes of Indianapolis and Atlanta were not good.   There was a really crap story a couple of years ago about London hosting it - more chance of me playing QB in one.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 25, 2021)

I tapped out at half time in the second game so didn’t finish it until this morning. A bit disappointing because the Bills just didn’t handle the pressure and the Chief’s class shone through. Did enjoy the ruckus near the end though when Allen threw the ball into a defenders head and then they had a bit of argy bargy.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2021)

I've just been told by the Bucs' COO that if wanted a ticket for the Super Bowl, I could get one from the franchise at face value.  Unfortunately covid restrictions have put paid to that.   
And no, I can't transfer that to someone else


----------



## Piece (Jan 25, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I've just been told by the Bucs' COO that if wanted a ticket for the Super Bowl, I could get one from the franchise at face value.  Unfortunately covid restrictions have put paid to that.  
And no, I can't transfer that to someone else  

Click to expand...

But you weren’t going anyway. 😉

Is it a reduced crowd at the Super Bowl this year?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes there will be 22,00 there - one in three (or about the success rate of Drew Brees trying to pass downfield).    The Bucs are having a draw amongst their season ticket holders for around 10,000 of the tickets.

ZOOM CALL
Let's leave it until a couple of days before the Super Bowl - maybe the Friday evening (5th Feb) - I will open up a call and talk NFL football - we can put some faces to names - laugh at the Cowboys, tell stories about working live with Kev Cadle  - that sort of thing.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 25, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Yes there will be 22,00 there - one in three (or about the success rate of Drew Brees trying to pass downfield).    The Bucs are having a draw amongst their season ticket holders for around 10,000 of the tickets.

ZOOM CALL
Let's leave it until a couple of days before the Super Bowl - maybe the Friday evening (5th Feb) - I will open up a call and talk NFL football - we can put some faces to names - laugh at the Cowboys, tell stories about working live with Kev Cadle  - that sort of thing.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 25, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Sounds good 

Click to expand...

Agree


----------



## Patster1969 (Jan 25, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I know this won't go down well, but nuts to it, if that wasn't fixed. Why? Well as soon as I heard the SB was going to be at the Bucks place there was only gonna be one winner. Three wins "on the road". Pah. Highly trained and massively paid blokes can't catch a ball under pressure when it counts. Superstar QB who walks about like he don't give a poo all game. Only started to show some passion when they couldn't win and then only to the sideline official. To not run in the easy TD on third down at the end was unbelievable. Brady throwing like a rank amateur in the third to make the game look interesting.  AR playing properly in the third, again, to make the game look interesting.  All smelt very whiffy to me.
		
Click to expand...

You're a Fins fan, you can be better than that


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 25, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Absolute total and utter blocks.  Best stay off this thread.
		
Click to expand...

I detect a hint of disagreement. 
If I was a GB fan I would be furious with AR? He's great when fully protected and has got all the time in the world to make a play, but under pressure is useless. Also watching his TD was like a girl in frilly knickers just making it and then jumping out of the way scared to death. 
And I also cannot believe that Brady can just go from being almost superhuman for two quarters to utter rubbish in the third, then back to normal in the last. Come on really?  Can you not see it? 
I watch the highlights of the other game today. MUCH better. No quarter given by either team. Full on. THAT'S how a championship game should be. 

The Chiefs should be out of sight by half time in the SB, but I'll bet they're not.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 25, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			You're a Fins fan, you can be better than that
		
Click to expand...

Whisper it, but I also think we threw our last game as well.  Brian knew we weren't good enough to advance further so didn't push to win it. Plan B was to regroup and get the new QB fully ready for next season.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm allowed an opinion aren't I?

Of course I maybe wrong. Oh and I come up with all sorts of things at home. I don't just do this on here.  It is just my opinion.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 25, 2021)

I think the play.calling had more to do with the defeat than the quarterback.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 25, 2021)

I have known 100s of NFL players, coaches and front office personnel.   No player has ever thrown a game or done anything untoward.  Simply because every play is on film and scrutinised.  And any player giving less than 100% effort on any play is identified straight away.   Mental mistakes, missed assignments etc - those things happen but again, every player is graded in every game.   Every team scouts every player like this around the league to the best of their ability - a good friend of mine is in charge of it for the Buccaneers.

But teams have, ahem, not employed the best strategy at times.  The Bucs and Titans in the season finale of 2014.  Both teams wanted the No.1 overall pick in the 2015 draft and the Bucs "led" the race going into Week 17.  Both teams were somehow winning at half-time.  They then both began taking key players out of their games for "injuries" and the Bucs only ran four different plays in entire 4th quarter.   Both teams lost, the Bucs got the No.1 pick and the two teams ended up with Jameis Winston and Marcus Mariota.  Guess they got what they deserved.

But in a Championship game with a trip to the Super Bowl on the line, every player is giving his utmost on every play.  Yes there were bad coaching decisions and Matt LaFleur is getting ripped apart on radio shows across America right now.    But to suggest some kind of fix, some kind of lack of effort on any player's part, it's beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 25, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I have known 100s of NFL players, coaches and front office personnel.   No player has ever thrown a game or done anything untoward.  Simply because every play is on film and scrutinised.  And any player giving less than 100% effort on any play is identified straight away.   Mental mistakes, missed assignments etc - those things happen but again, every player is graded in every game.   Every team scouts every player like this around the league to the best of their ability - a good friend of mine is in charge of it for the Buccaneers.

But teams have, ahem, not employed the best strategy at times.  The Bucs and Titans in the season finale of 2014.  Both teams wanted the No.1 overall pick in the 2015 draft and the Bucs "led" the race going into Week 17.  Both teams were somehow winning at half-time.  They then both began taking key players out of their games for "injuries" and the Bucs only ran four different plays in entire 4th quarter.   Both teams lost, the Bucs got the No.1 pick and the two teams ended up with Jameis Winston and Marcus Mariota.  Guess they got what they deserved.

But in a Championship game with a trip to the Super Bowl on the line, every player is giving his utmost on every play.  Yes there were bad coaching decisions and Matt LaFleur is getting ripped apart on radio shows across America right now.    But to suggest some kind of fix, some kind of lack of effort on any player's part, it's beyond ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

The complete lack of spirit in AR and his whole demeanor throughout the game surely must come into question? Think Stuart Pearce! He was more like Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 25, 2021)

Wonder where AR will be playing next year. Didn't GB draft a QB last year?


----------



## User62651 (Jan 25, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Wonder where AR will be playing next year. Didn't GB draft a QB last year?
		
Click to expand...

Rodgers is expected to be awarded MVP for this season. That includes every player in the NFL, not just quarterbacks.
He is acknowledged to be the best quarterback in football at present by those in the know (that includes better than Mahomes).
Why would he not be playing at Green Bay again next season?

Re Crazyface's suggestion of game fixing and or intentional underperformance from GB/Rodgers, the Bucs defense sacked him a lot in both the round of 16 game *and* yesterday's game. Bucs are a bloody good defense (as Brees found out last weekend too) who have worked out GB offense weaknesses better than other teams, perhaps that's the reason Rodgers didn't do as well as some expected last night?


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 25, 2021)

maxfli65 said:



			Rodgers is expected to be awarded MVP for this season. That includes every player in the NFL, not just quarterbacks.
He is acknowledged to be the best quarterback in football at present by those in the know (that includes better than Mahomes).
Why would he not be playing at Green Bay again next season?

Re Crazyface's suggestion of game fixing and or intentional underperformance from GB/Rodgers, the Bucs defense sacked him a lot in both the round of 16 game *and* yesterday's game. Bucs are a bloody good defense (as Brees found out last weekend too) who have worked out GB offense weaknesses better than other teams, perhaps that's the reason Rodgers didn't do as well as some expected last night?
		
Click to expand...

I see your point re MVP, just feel THAT 3rd down incident must have been a real kick in bollox. Matt leF saying he's the man, heart sand soul etc but won't risk him on a 4th down in a championship game, especially with brady at the other end who's pretty good at running clocks down. Just a hunch I guess...😕


----------



## User62651 (Jan 28, 2021)

Interesting little snippet from the BBC NFL show's Osi and Jason on the controversial 4th down decision by Green Bay. Why it was taken.
Rodgers - not sure if he's saying (without saying) that he disagrees with the coach's call or if it was just deflation in the press room from losing the game. Guessing former?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/american-football/55833812


----------



## Captainron (Jan 28, 2021)

Points on the board can’t be taken away once they’re earned. 
I’m sure they hoped for a takeaway and a scoring drive but it never happened and they lost. Percentage play in the eyes of the coach I am sure.

Personally. I’d have gone for it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 28, 2021)

Rodgers is a notoriously moody individual but anything any player says straight after a loss like that can be taken with a pinch of salt.  Like a lot of player quotes to be honest.

The Bucs had a real asshole wide receiver in the Super Bowl who announced four days before the game that he was done talking to the media forever.
Bucs then win and said player is trying to talk to everyone - proud to say that my colleagues at the then Tampa Tribune refused to speak to him and never used any of his lines anywhere in their many stories.
And this guy now works for ESPN.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Points on the board can’t be taken away once they’re earned.
I’m sure they hoped for a takeaway and a scoring drive but it never happened and they lost. Percentage play in the eyes of the coach I am sure.

Personally. I’d have gone for it.
		
Click to expand...

The choice was try to score the touchdown and then also get the two-point conversion.  If you fail on either, you need another possession.  At least with the TD, a fieldgoal would then win it.
Taking the fieldgoal meant you HAD to get another possession but then just a TD would win.
The Packers never got the ball back.

I have listened to a bunch of podcasts and radio shows discussing this ad nauseam.  The general consensus is that he should have gone for it but then hindsight is 20-20.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 28, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The choice was try to score the touchdown and then also get the two-point conversion.  If you fail on either, you need another possession.  At least with the TD, a fieldgoal would then win it.
Taking the fieldgoal meant you HAD to get another possession but then just a TD would win.
The Packers never got the ball back.

I have listened to a bunch of podcasts and radio shows discussing this ad nauseam.  The general consensus is that he should have gone for it but then hindsight is 20-20.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't have given up the touchdown just before halftime. 😉


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The choice was try to score the touchdown and then also get the two-point conversion.  If you fail on either, you need another possession.  At least with the TD, a fieldgoal would then win it.
Taking the fieldgoal meant you HAD to get another possession but then just a TD would win.
The Packers never got the ball back.

I have listened to a bunch of podcasts and radio shows discussing this ad nauseam.  The general consensus is that he should have gone for it but then hindsight is 20-20.
		
Click to expand...

As I saw it, if they had gone for the TD and failed the Bucs get the ball more or less near there goal line. There was chance GB could of had possession again in a good field position. Alas we will never find out.


----------



## Piece (Jan 28, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The choice was try to score the touchdown and then also get the two-point conversion.  If you fail on either, you need another possession.  At least with the TD, a fieldgoal would then win it.
Taking the fieldgoal meant you HAD to get another possession but then just a TD would win.
The Packers never got the ball back.

I have listened to a bunch of podcasts and radio shows discussing this ad nauseam.  The general consensus is that he should have gone for it but then hindsight is 20-20.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't they say on commentary something like that GB are 24/25 on 3rd down (no 1 in league) and being in red zone it was a given that they would go for it on 4th? Anyway, the way i see it, they didn't max their chances when Brady was having his moments of throwing picks in the second half.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 29, 2021)

As Mel Kuyper was once referred to

“Who the hell is David Culley?”


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

@Pathetic Shark what does next Saturday look like for the call?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 30, 2021)

GOLF MONTHLY NFL ZOOM CALL
Thursday 4 February - 7pm UK time

Join Zoom Meeting
https://zoom.us/j/4674031411?pwd=ZHg1UjJjQ1U0QTJqSE5OcUpReG9jUT09

Meeting ID: 467 403 1411
Passcode: Tampabay

My schedule is filling up pretty quickly with US radio show and work with the NFL/Buccaneers.   Hope various parties can make this.  If it does work well, we can maybe expand this into other areas.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 31, 2021)

Stafford to the Rams, they could be contenders next year 👏


----------



## FELL75 (Jan 31, 2021)

two future first-round draft picks and a third-round pick. Some deal!


----------



## Green Man (Jan 31, 2021)

The Rams have had to give the Lions an extra 1st just to take Goff’s contract.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 31, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Goff's cap hit in 2021 would be $32M so he is not going anywhere right now.  And it is unlikely they will find anyone worthwhile late in the first round.   Both the Rams and Eagles are now seriously regretting the contract extensions they gave Goff and Wentz for the cap hits they are now incurring.
		
Click to expand...

I called it. He’s gone!


----------



## azazel (Jan 31, 2021)

player for player the Rams surely got the best of that deal: the question is how well can Detroit utilise all the picks to take advantage in the long term?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 31, 2021)

This was Goff's contract that he signed in 2019 beginning in 2021.  The trade cannot take effect until the start of the 2021 cap year in March but I think on my rough calculations it is going to cost the Rams $20M+ against their 2021 cap to trade him.   When the Lions picked up a former Ram front office staffer as their new GM, something like this was always likely to happen.    This does give Captainron at least two minutes of bragging rights on the Zoom call this week.  

_Jared Goff signed a 4 year,  $134,000,000 contract with the Los Angeles Rams, including  a $25,000,000 signing bonus,  $110,042,682 guaranteed, and an average annual salary of $33,500,000. In 2021, Goff will earn a base salary of $25,325,000 and  a roster bonus of $2,500,000, while carrying a cap hit of $27,825,000 and a dead cap value of $43,325,000._


----------



## Captainron (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks for hosting the Zoom call Paul. Awesome to have an expert to tap into. Good luck to your Bucs this weekend.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Thanks for hosting the Zoom call Paul. Awesome to have an expert to tap into. Good luck to your Bucs this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Second that.  I was definitely the 28 handicapper in the 5 ball, but enjoyed it and learnt a bit before my early departure to the soccer.  Thanks Paul, good luck for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2021)

Aaargh, I was cooking tea and forgot 🙉


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 4, 2021)

Ditto, Thanks for sorting and nice to see some forums members 👍


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Thanks for hosting the Zoom call Paul. Awesome to have an expert to tap into. Good luck to your Bucs this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

😨. Oops, sorry i missed this. I had to work late because of deadline. 😕


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 5, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Thanks for hosting the Zoom call Paul. Awesome to have an expert to tap into. Good luck to your Bucs this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, enjoyed the chat - enjoy the game everyone


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 5, 2021)

Annoyed I had to miss this due to working late! Hopefully it won't be the last, maybe before some London games if we're lucky enough to get 1/2 this year!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 5, 2021)

The Vegas station I did some work for on Wednesday night have put the interview up on their front page - so if you have 25 minutes to kill and want a laugh ..

https://www.tcmartinshow.com/


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 5, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Vegas station I did some work for on Wednesday night have put the interview up on their front page - so if you have 25 minutes to kill and want a laugh ..

https://www.tcmartinshow.com/

Click to expand...

 Good listen, glad I'm not one of the 80's glory hunters !

This is the trade I was talking about :

Raiders rumors on today’s show features Derek Carr, Deshaun Watson and a 3-team BLOCKBUSTER trade between the Raiders, Houston Texans, and Washington Football Team. NBC Washington reports that Washington could be interested in trading for Raiders QB Derek Carr, what could a possible trade look like?  

Raiders Receive: Deshaun Watson
 TEXANS RECEIVES: #17 OVR. pick (LV) #19 OVR. pick (WAS) 2021 3rd #82 (WAS) 2022 1st & 2ND (LV)
 WASHINGTON RECEIVES: Derek Carr


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 5, 2021)

Just been listening to Peter Shrager who is very on the ball these days and right now, the Texans are not entertaining ANY offers for Watson.


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 5, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Vegas station I did some work for on Wednesday night have put the interview up on their front page - so if you have 25 minutes to kill and want a laugh ..

https://www.tcmartinshow.com/

Click to expand...

"... gambling adverts on television at times"  Understatement of the week! Seems like SkySports only has them at times.


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2021)

So....predictions? Heart say TB. Head says KC.

I’m going 27-17 KC.


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The Vegas station I did some work for on Wednesday night have put the interview up on their front page - so if you have 25 minutes to kill and want a laugh ..

https://www.tcmartinshow.com/

Click to expand...

That was a good listen. Enjoyed that. 👌


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Time for predictions.
Me I am going for a Tampa win by 4 points. 31 -27


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 6, 2021)

Chiefs by 6-10 points if the depleted O line can give Mahomes enough time.

If they can then he is too good for Bucs to handle.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Time for predictions.
Me I am going for a Tampa win by 4 points. 31 -27
		
Click to expand...

Brave shout that mate 😬


----------



## Captainron (Feb 6, 2021)

One the Zoom call on Thursday I went with

Chiefs 27-17 Bucaneers


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Brave shout that mate 😬
		
Click to expand...

looking at the game, a lot of the talk is about Mahomes and the offence. But the Kansas defence have conceded a lot of points for a championship winning team. Tampa have not been that brilliant either.

Kansas have been there and should have the experience. But I have a sneaky feeling that Brady and the Gronk have one last Hurrah in them.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 6, 2021)

Ive.said 34-28 KC.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Listening now.

Got me straight away with the orange and Vinny Testaverde, takes me back to 91 when I was there.
		
Click to expand...

Or a shade of green as Vinny would have thought as he was partially colour-blind


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 6, 2021)

Predictions -- well I think it will be a close game, the defenses will play a big part, special teams …......
Oh sod that

BUCS 35-24.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Predictions -- well I think it will be a close game, the defenses will play a big part, special teams …......
Oh sod that

BUCS 35-24.
		
Click to expand...

we need some thought process behind that score PS. 11 points would be amazing. I think it could be won and lost on defence. Not having looked at ST are either of them er special.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 6, 2021)

My other prediction is that if it goes into overtime, I'll be asleep 💤


----------



## Captainron (Feb 7, 2021)

Got the wings marinating in Franks. Footlong dogs, blue cheese dip and nachos. Super Bowl Sunday is a tradition in our house


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 7, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Got the wings marinating in Franks. Footlong dogs, blue cheese dip and nachos. Super Bowl Sunday is a tradition in our house
		
Click to expand...

 what time can I come round 😉


----------



## Captainron (Feb 7, 2021)

Just catching up on the 2021 awards and happy to see that Russell Wilson won the Walter Payton Man of the Year award.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Kc 42-20 Tb

I don’t think I’ve got 1 prediction right all season 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Green Man (Feb 7, 2021)

Couldn’t decide who would win so just backed the under 58


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2021)

Just been on air with my radio co-host on the pre-game show.   He will be in the media radio section on the front row doing Buccaneer radio.   And also just been on with some of my friends who have been tailgating for hours already and will be watching the game on a big screen outside.  Another friend of mine has a ticket and will be posting social media pictures of my BUCPOWER.COM website logo inside RJS.


----------



## Piece (Feb 7, 2021)

Sky or BBC coverage? 🤔


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			we need some thought process behind that score PS. 11 points would be amazing. I think it could be won and lost on defence. Not having looked at ST are either of them er special.
		
Click to expand...

There's no thought process, cut him in half & it reads Tampa through the middle.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2021)

Captainron said:



			One the Zoom call on Thursday I went with

Chiefs 27-17 Bucaneers
		
Click to expand...

And I'll stick with my 27-26 Bucs.

Enjoy it those of you that are staying up to watch it.


----------



## yandabrown (Feb 7, 2021)

KC 35 - 28 TB


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2021)

OK previews and build-up almost over.  I've got the same Brad Johnson jersey on that I wore in Qualcomm Stadium on 26 Jan 2003 when the Bucs won Super Bowl XXXVII and that Brad then wore in a touch football game at Wembley with me.  This could be an incredible 24 hours -  I'm hope to finally exchange contracts on my new house in Devon tomorrow and it also looks like the start of a budding relationship with a wonderful woman.   It could all go pear-shaped of course but right now, I am just agog with expectation.

GO BUCS!!


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 7, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			OK previews and build-up almost over.  I've got the same Brad Johnson jersey on that I wore in Qualcomm Stadium on 26 Jan 2003 when the Bucs won Super Bowl XXXVII and that Brad then wore in a touch football game at Wembley with me.  This could be an incredible 24 hours -  I'm hope to finally exchange contracts on my new house in Devon tomorrow and it also looks like the start of a budding relationship with a wonderful woman.   It could all go pear-shaped of course but right now, I am just agog with expectation.

GO BUCS!!
		
Click to expand...

Hope you have a stinking hangover tomorrow, but one that’s worth it 😁👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			OK previews and build-up almost over.  I've got the same Brad Johnson jersey on that I wore in Qualcomm Stadium on 26 Jan 2003 when the Bucs won Super Bowl XXXVII and that Brad then wore in a touch football game at Wembley with me.  This could be an incredible 24 hours -  I'm hope to finally exchange contracts on my new house in Devon tomorrow and it also looks like the start of a budding relationship with a wonderful woman.   It could all go pear-shaped of course but right now, I am just agog with expectation.

GO BUCS!!
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts in Devon?


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 7, 2021)

Chiefs by 5. something like 23-18. Not a super high scoring game. Will probably stay up until about HT. Maybe...


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			Sky or BBC coverage? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Neither, try to find a stream with Tony Romo on the mike, CBS I think 🤔


----------



## Green Man (Feb 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			Sky or BBC coverage? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Gamepass for me. Tony Romo screaming at Jim all night.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 7, 2021)

How much did that bloke get for holding that can 😂


----------



## Captainron (Feb 7, 2021)

Butchered some songs there...


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2021)

Bucs can win this on the ground 
Mahomes to respond....


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 8, 2021)

I have told myself I am going to bed at HT. I must go to bed at HT. I *will*. 100%. 

Maybe.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2021)

Wow.

The Chiefs are penalty machines.

4 points given away


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 8, 2021)

Not sure a defending champ has ever looked so nervous as a whole team as KC look atm?

Next score is huge, but KC defence must drop the penalty count moving forwards.


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 8, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			Not sure a defending champ has ever looked so nervous as a whole team as KC look atm?

Next score is huge, but KC defence must drop the penalty count moving forwards.
		
Click to expand...

And that's the game. Bedtime in Tunbridge Wells!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 8, 2021)

This feels like it’s done....


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2021)

Some of these pass interference calls are way stricter than what was called in the playoffs.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)

Time to invoke my innermost Bon Jovi. ….   "Oh we're halfway there ….."       We might still be living on a prayer but this defensive gameplan has been outstanding.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 8, 2021)

This will.be the first SBowl I've watched past halftime....  just hope KC can make a game of it.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Time to invoke my innermost Bon Jovi. ….   "Oh we're halfway there ….."       We might still be living on a prayer but this defensive gameplan has been outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

You're certainly bossing the game with help from the Chiefs defence losing the plot.

Mahomes is going to have to play out of skin 2nd half but if anyone can turn it round....


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2021)

Another big drive. Bucs are looking good


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2021)

My life! Mahomes is just a freak of nature. Extends plus like no one else I have seen and then throws passes from nowhere to give his guys a chance


----------



## DanFST (Feb 8, 2021)

Enjoyable taunting there.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2021)

Amazing how the Bucs have shut down the Chiefs. 

7 wins for Brady. He’s got to retire now surely


----------



## Captainron (Feb 8, 2021)

Congratulations @Pathetic Shark your lads were quality today.

Enjoy the hangover


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Amazing how the Bucs have shut down the Chiefs.

7 wins for Brady. He’s got to retire now surely
		
Click to expand...

He’s said he wants to play until he’s 45.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2021)

Crikey, didn't expect that when I woke up this morning


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2021)

Wow. 31-9? 31-9!? 31-9!

Great link up between Brady and Gronk. It's not how old it's how well.

Brilliant for TB and enjoy Sharkie!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)

I managed to get a couple of hours' sleep but have some normal day-job stuff to do with Zoom calls starting at 8am.  But my Brad Johnson jersey that I wore in San Diego and also last night is getting worn all day.
Thank you for the great messages guys -  I think you all get some idea of what it meant to me.   I'll try and be more lucid and rational about the game in due course.


----------



## larmen (Feb 8, 2021)

As a casual football watcher I enjoyed this game. I liked the Chiefs QB getting chased across the field and still getting a lot of his passed close (but missing).
Therefore I though TB being MVP was a lame choice, but other than a few years ago when vonMiller should have won it over Manning I wouldn’t be able to call it for a player.
Sometimes statistics call it for a player like TB but the activity on the field seems to tell a different story.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			looking at the game, a lot of the talk is about Mahomes and the offence. But the Kansas defence have conceded a lot of points for a championship winning team. Tampa have not been that brilliant either.

Kansas have been there and should have the experience. But I have a sneaky feeling that Brady and the Gronk have one last Hurrah in them.
		
Click to expand...

Well I half called it, re Gronk and Brady, and the KC defence. Chuffed to bits for PS.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 8, 2021)

I think that Brady has now put to bed any thoughts about any other QB being the goat. 
The buccs were awesome , enjoy it Sharkey, do you still not like Brady now ?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 8, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Well I half called it, re Gronk and Brady, and the KC defence. Chuffed to bits for PS.
		
Click to expand...

Kudos to Brady for leading his team to the win but the Bucs defence was the single biggest factor in the win.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 8, 2021)

Outstanding defence by the Bucs, but some severely stupid penalties by the chiefs meant they never got close enough to make a.game of it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Norrin Radd said:



			I think that Brady has now put to bed any thoughts about any other QB being the goat.
The buccs were awesome , enjoy it Sharkey, do you still not like Brady now ?
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂 first time PS has not put an asterisk at the side of a Brady Super Bowl win


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)

There was no other player you could honestly give the MVP to.  It was an entire defensive effort the same as Super Bowl XXXVII was.   Shaq Barrett had eight pressures and a sack but it was the work of Vita Vea inside that caused them all (might have just called that last week).     But the Bucs do not get to the playoffs or win without Brady.    He's still not as good a Buccaneer No.12 as Doug Williams or Trent Dilfer though     Maybe later this year when I get my picture taken with him and the trophies then I might change my mind


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2021)

Now dust has settled on the Bucs brilliant win (maybe not in Tampa itself!), why do we think it has just worked for them this season. I think I’m right in that early season form was ropey and even PS was saying Brady’s arm was going. Weren’t Tampa 7-5 at one stage? Since then, they’ve won everything! Is it the Brady effect, the defense coach, head coach, all three or unsung personnel on the roster?


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

Piece said:



			Now dust has settled on the Bucs brilliant win (maybe not in Tampa itself!), why do we think it has just worked for them this season. I think I’m right in that early season form was ropey and even PS was saying Brady’s arm was going. Weren’t Tampa 7-5 at one stage? Since then, they’ve won everything! Is it the Brady effect, the defense coach, head coach, all three or unsung personnel on the roster?
		
Click to expand...

Am sure Brady has had some input along the way, watching the Pats, Brady and a Belichek over the years, they always seemed to keep something back for another time. Maybe Brady has picked up a few tips. For me signing Gronk was a massive part of the Jigsaw. He is a big unit. Only seen the highlights and it certainly looked like his arm has not gone. But he was never known for trying to throw it 50,60,70 yds.
Just read there’s a few calls for Brady to be the first ever person To be enrolled into the Hall of fame whilst playing.. Watch this space on that one.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)

The Bucs re-vamped their offensive playbook during the bye week which came at the beginning of December.   They put more players in motion which gave Brady the pre-snap reads he was used to in Tampa and used more underneath routes instead of sending 2-3 players vertical on every play.   The final four games of the regular season, Minnesota, Detroit and Atlanta twice were cupcakes which gave them the chance to get the momentum.   The defensive gameplan against the Saints, Packers and Chiefs was superb and that is what good championship teams do - they adapt in the big games.   During the regular season you will play your normal style with only a few tweaks.

Gronk was hardly used during the final seven weeks but the Chiefs decided to almost forget him and cover him with a linebacker.  The Bucs saw this during the first quarter on other plays and came back to him later which again is what a good offensive co-ordinator will do.   Gronk was no more than about the 15th most important player on that roster in 2020.  He's not even the best TE - OJ Howard was until he tore his Achilles in Week 4.  And even now, Cameron Brate is a far better receiver.

The Hall of Fame has a five-year waiting list after retirement.  That will never change.   There are 32 people in charge of the selection each year and I know the Tampa voter, Ira Kaufman, very well as I did his predecessor.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2021)

What hurts more PS; the head, or the shin from kicking yourself for not taking the ticket...?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 8, 2021)

Norrin Radd said:



*I think that Brady has now put to bed any thoughts about any other QB being the goat.*
The buccs were awesome , enjoy it Sharkey, do you still not like Brady now ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not massively knowledgeable about NFL but have seen suggestions that Joe Montana is the best QB ever. Would be interested to hear the views of those that know what they're talking about. The two teams I "follow", in inverted commas because it's more look out for their results than follow, are Miami Dolphins as they had Dan Marino when I first started watching, and Chicago Bears as they had William "The Fridge" Perry.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)

No regrets about not going - I accepted the fact I was not allowed to travel from the outset.

Mount Rushmore of quarterbacks -  Brady and Montana are on there without question.  I would actually have Marino and Elway in my four leaving out Peyton Manning with close behind would be the likes of Otto Graham.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			No regrets about not going - I accepted the fact I was not allowed to travel from the outset.

Mount Rushmore of quarterbacks -  Brady and Montana are on there without question.  I would actually have Marino and Elway in my four leaving out Peyton Manning with close behind would be the likes of Otto Graham.
		
Click to expand...

How good was Troy Aikman at his peak, in your opinion?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			How good was Troy Aikman at his peak, in your opinion?
		
Click to expand...

Slightly better than average -  in the Hall of Fame because an awesome Cowboys team won three Super Bowls with him playing QB.   Good TV analyst now though.


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 10, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			There was no other player you could honestly give the MVP to.  It was an entire defensive effort the same as Super Bowl XXXVII was.   Shaq Barrett had eight pressures and a sack but it was the work of Vita Vea inside that caused them all (might have just called that last week).     But the Bucs do not get to the playoffs or win without Brady.    He's still not as good a Buccaneer No.12 as Doug Williams or Trent Dilfer though     Maybe later this year when I get my picture taken with him and the trophies then I might change my mind
		
Click to expand...

Just shows you that even the best QB's can't perform if you can get pressure on them with just 4 (particularly if it's in their face) and drop the rest into coverage, doubling Hill with a corner & a safety and letting White & David take Kelce.
It helped that Fisher was out but that's why you need all 53 players.
It's pretty much what the Giants did to Brady twice in previous Super Bowls.
I still couldn't believe that the KC DB's just continued holding the receivers even when they knew that the officials were being strict on it (I do not like Mathieu - he's got a very punchable face).
Even being a Phins fan, I don't really dislike Brady.


----------



## Patster1969 (Feb 10, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Slightly better than average -  in the Hall of Fame because an awesome Cowboys team won three Super Bowls with him playing QB.   Good TV analyst now though.
		
Click to expand...

Massively helped by the Oline - as was Emmit Smith imo


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Just shows you that even the best QB's can't perform if you can get pressure on them with just 4 (particularly if it's in their face) and drop the rest into coverage, doubling Hill with a corner & a safety and letting White & David take Kelce.
It helped that Fisher was out but that's why you need all 53 players.
*It's pretty much what the Giants did to Brady twice in previous Super Bowls.*
I still couldn't believe that the KC DB's just continued holding the receivers even when they knew that the officials were being strict on it (I do not like Mathieu - he's got a very punchable face).
Even being a Phins fan, I don't really dislike Brady.
		
Click to expand...

This was part of my thought process in tipping Tampa to win, as much as KC were favourites to win because of there Offence. For me it was a defence that had conceded far to many points throughout the season. Tampa were slowly building up to there peak. It was down to who could fire up there defence. Same way as the Giants did v the Patriots.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2021)

I wonder what would have happened if it had been fumbled... 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/56023238


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wonder what would have happened if it had been fumbled... 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/56023238

Click to expand...

Surely a replica they use for appearances?! If not - wow! 😂


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I wonder what would have happened if it had been fumbled... 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/american-football/56023238

Click to expand...

Lets see if anyone is brave enough to do it with the European Cup or the Stanley Cup! 😜


----------



## larmen (Feb 11, 2021)

The stanley cup is a bit of a beast in size. Maybe flick the ashes across instead.

I know the German Cup fell of a bus once when Schalke won it. In my opinion they should have taken away the cup and stripped it from their records. But they are the team I hate the most anyway.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2021)

That was the real trophy that Brady through over the Bay.   A friend of mine from Channel 8 TV was right there next to them.    If that had been Jameis Winston, it would have been intercepted by a manatee.

My Dad's claim to fame is throwing up in the FA Cup at the 1961 celebrations after they had done the double.  He was in the reserves but at the party and was handed the trophy and let fly.   Bill Nicholson fined him a week's wages but apparently the senior players covered it for him.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2021)

This was a picture my radio co-host took from his vantage point in the media commentary row at the front of the stands.  This was Brady and Gronkowski doing the "I'm going to Disneyworld" commercial.
He is telling me on messenger right now that Brady threw  a replica across the water and that Bruce Arians had another replica on his boat.  The original was not there.  Trying to get the definitive answer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

PS, what contracts have GOAT and the Gronk signed with Tampa. I was very surprised when Gronk “ retired” so what has tempted him back and does he have the love back for the game down in Tampa.


----------



## larmen (Feb 11, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			PS, what contracts have GOAT and the Gronk signed with Tampa. I was very surprised when Gronk “ retired” so what has tempted him back and does he have the love back for the game down in Tampa.
		
Click to expand...

They said in the highlights program that he retired so he wasn't going to be traded to somewhere (Raiders?). Brady then asked Tampa to trade for him an the came out of retirement. I think Tampa gave a 4th round pick and got him and a 7th round pick back.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 11, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			PS, what contracts have GOAT and the Gronk signed with Tampa. I was very surprised when Gronk “ retired” so what has tempted him back and does he have the love back for the game down in Tampa.
		
Click to expand...

Brady has the same contract for 2021 as he did 2020 - $15M base, $10M roster bonus, $3.3M incentive bonuses -  or the same sort of deal Fragger has for being a moderator here.
Gronkowski had a $9M base salary and $250K workout bonus.  He is now a free agent but will likely only play wherever Brady does.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Brady has the same contract for 2021 as he did 2020 - $15M base, $10M roster bonus, $3.3M incentive bonuses -  or the same sort of deal Fragger has for being a moderator here.
Gronkowski had a $9M base salary and $250K workout bonus.  He is now a free agent but will likely only play wherever Brady does.
		
Click to expand...

possibility of Gronk re negotiating a new deal at Tampa 🤔👍


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 15, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			possibility of Gronk re negotiating a new deal at Tampa 🤔👍
		
Click to expand...

Really 😱

*New York Jets receive:
Russell Wilson

San Francisco 49ers receive:
Deshaun Watson

Houston Texans receive:
Sam Darnold, three first-round picks, one second-round pick

Seattle Seahawks receive: 
Jimmy Garoppolo, Nick Bosa and two first-round picks*


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 15, 2021)

And meanwhile on the other side of Gotham City ….

This is called "we've got four weeks until free agency starts, two months until the draft and we need something to write"


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			And meanwhile on the other side of Gotham City ….

This is called "we've got four weeks until free agency starts, two months until the draft and we need something to write"
		
Click to expand...

I can remember years ago reading a piece about American sports where there’s a three or four week period where the Major sports have finished. Preseason has not started and the papers are bigging up the 49ers cat has caught 6 mice today, solely because there is nowt to talk about. Is this that period 👍


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 15, 2021)

No that's July when you only have what is known as the dog days of summer in baseball when it is at mid-season.   Right now you have the NBA, the NHL is in full flow and the greatest sporting phrase of all "pitchers and catchers report today" for the start of spring training baseball.  But in NFL terms, this next month is about as bleak for news as my chances with Kylie.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



*That was the real trophy that Brady through over the Bay.*   A friend of mine from Channel 8 TV was right there next to them.    If that had been Jameis Winston, it would have been intercepted by a manatee.

My Dad's claim to fame is throwing up in the FA Cup at the 1961 celebrations after they had done the double.  He was in the reserves but at the party and was handed the trophy and let fly.   Bill Nicholson fined him a week's wages but apparently the senior players covered it for him.
		
Click to expand...




Pathetic Shark said:



			This was a picture my radio co-host took from his vantage point in the media commentary row at the front of the stands.  This was Brady and Gronkowski doing the "I'm going to Disneyworld" commercial.
He is telling me on messenger right now that* Brady threw  a replica across the water* and that Bruce Arians had another replica on his boat.  The original was not there.  *Trying to get the definitive answer.*
View attachment 34974

Click to expand...

And the definitive answer is...


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			No that's July when you only have what is known as the dog days of summer in baseball when it is at mid-season.   Right now you have the NBA, the NHL is in full flow and the greatest sporting phrase of all "pitchers and catchers report today" for the start of spring training baseball.  But in NFL terms, this next month is about as bleak for news as my chances with Kylie.
		
Click to expand...

Whoa,Kylie she’s mine, anyway I thought you had a new love. 😉👍


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 15, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Whoa,Kylie she’s mine, anyway I thought you had a new love. 😉👍
		
Click to expand...

The jury is still out on that one as my first pass went incomplete.  But if Kylie decides to break lockdown like some other celebrities, I will go round there and give her a piece of my ….. my ….. my mind.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The jury is still out on that one as my first pass went incomplete.  But if Kylie decides to break lockdown like some other celebrities, I will go round there and give her a piece of my ….. my ….. my mind.
		
Click to expand...

😂👍sounds like a Hail Mary on the future Missis PS. Good luck me man.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 15, 2021)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The jury is still out on that one as my first pass went incomplete.  But if Kylie decides to break lockdown like some other celebrities, I will go round there and give her a piece of my ….. my ….. my mind.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you have the agent provocateur video on speed dial 😉


----------



## Captainron (Feb 16, 2021)

@Pathetic Shark see the Bucs lost a former player in Vincent Jackson.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Captainron said:



@Pathetic Shark see the Bucs lost a former player in Vincent Jackson.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen it, sad news indeed.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 16, 2021)

Captainron said:



@Pathetic Shark see the Bucs lost a former player in Vincent Jackson.
		
Click to expand...

Yes truly shocking horrible news.  I did not know V-Jax personally but I know enough people who did who spoke so highly of him.  He was three times nominated for the Walter Payton Man of the Year Award and did so much for the nearby Macdill Air Force base in working with veterans and serving military personnel.  He was a great free agency signing and one of the best receivers in franchise history.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 17, 2021)

Just found out about Bob Hayes

Only man to ever win a Super Bowl and an Olympic Gold medal (actually had 2). He also held the WR for the 100m. 

Holy cow. Why don’t we hear more about this guy?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2021)

Most of these are great hits and I still hate that some got flags. QB’s are overprotected.


----------



## GaryK (Feb 20, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Most of these are great hits and I still hate that some got flags. QB’s are overprotected.







Click to expand...

Some fantastic hits there.
Takes me back to my younger self playing OLB - no better feeling than wiping out the QB. Even if it did draw a penalty at times!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 22, 2021)

@Pathetic Shark your mate Jameis is looking like a possible starter for the Saints next season. Looks like you’ve got a challenger for the title next season


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 25, 2021)

Raiders trading for Wilson ?? 👏👏👏


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 25, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Raiders trading for Wilson ?? 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

Gruden loves a QB, apart from the one he has...Always looking


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 25, 2021)

Just read the report's, if RW isn't happy playing behind the Hawks O line, why would he want to play behind the Raiders O line ?

It's a no starter.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 27, 2021)

Wilsons agent has named 4 teams the would go to and waive his “No Trade” clause

Raiders
Saints
Bears
Cowboys

Bet those 4 franchises are coming up with some packages pretty damn quick


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 12, 2021)

Another 4 years for Brady, will he last that long 🤔.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2021)

@Pathetic Shark, I presume you've seen this?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/av/american-football/56879111


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 25, 2021)

Gronk always doing things for publicity!    Only the BBC could find this of interest - same as when they show some mundane outfield catch and tag it as an insane piece of fielding in baseball.


----------

